# DEVOTION'S 10TH ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW ∙



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Devotion Car & Truck Club 10th Anniversary Car Show

We will be hosting our 10th Year Car Show this year on Sunday June 10th 2007 in Sacramento, Ca. Location still yet to be determined. This show will feature some of northern California's best custom built cars, trucks, bomb & bicycles. Devotion Car Club has built a very strong reputation in Sacramento for the last 9 years & we promise to bring the community another great show. We will have live music, D. J., Car Hop, food vendors, raffles, over 90 trophies, dash plaques and much more. So please reserve this date and thank you for your support. If you would like to be a vendor or sponsor please contact Club President @ (916) 519-4110 or Vice-President Hector (916) 541-7800.


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*SOCIOS *WILL BE THERE  


I WILL ALSO NEED A VENDORS BOOTH :biggrin:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright El Raider thanks for your quick response just give me or Roberto a call and we will get you a vendors booth application. This will guarantee you spot & the show. And thnk you to the entire Crew from Socios for you support we will also show strong @ your event!


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

I THINK DEVOTION WILL TRY AND BE THERE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn same day as sj convention center show. wanted to make it out to sac this year but ... i dunno. heard good things about the show every year. uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Jan 30 2007, 02:11 PM~7129825
> *Alright El Raider thanks for your quick response just give me or Roberto a call and we will get you a vendors booth application.  This will guarantee you spot & the show.  And thnk you to the entire Crew from Socios for you support we will also show strong @ your event!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

We know it's not possible to make it out to very show Coast One. But please remember this well be our 10th Anniversary show so it will be a special event for us. You & your fellow lowriders are always welcome here in Sacra.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

orale carnal! thanks for putting the date out there..


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

If you need a judge let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Jan 30 2007, 04:11 PM~7130985
> *I THINK DEVOTION WILL TRY AND BE THERE!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

keep a look out we will be posting the location soon we think yall will like this one


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jan 31 2007, 10:04 AM~7138139
> * keep a look out we will be posting the location soon we think yall will like this one
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Jan 30 2007, 10:08 PM~7135193
> *orale carnal! thanks for putting the date out there..
> *


 WHATS CRACKIN DANNY!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

waz up aug


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

WUZ CRACKING NATE,HARD AT WORK AGAIN HA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like I might just be hittin up Sac a few times around this year! Hopefully you guys make it to our CHICO SHOW :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

How about Spruce Park on Diablo. Sacramento calif, 95842. A long time ago i went to a Corvette car show there. It is a huge park with tons of room. It is part of Foothills Park and Rec. They had a huge turn out when I went there. Anyways good luck and I'll be sure to bring my 65 Stingray there.


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

almost there we should have are answer soon


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

looking forward to your show. i hope you guys find a place soon.


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Feb 7 2007, 05:15 PM~7202392
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:0 we had to change places will know today


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TARGET PARKING LOT? :0


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Feb 12 2007, 07:51 PM~7243526
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

we will be passing out fliers soon and location will be on it soon


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

congrats on the three cars placing at the Autorama that white 64 was bangin


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Feb 18 2007, 07:02 PM~7293199
> * congrats on the three cars placing at the Autorama that white 64 was bangin
> *


 X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Feb 18 2007, 06:02 PM~7293199
> * congrats on the three cars placing at the Autorama that white 64 was bangin
> *


 WHAT HE SAID uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## auburnhooligan (Nov 24, 2006)

Is it too late to rule out a spot in Auburn? Johnny and I could look around up here. Just a thought.... :dunno:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: WHATS UP AUGGIE CALL LATER TO WORK ON THE CAR


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ill be there


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE ALL OF 916 THERE


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Feb 21 2007, 02:48 PM~7318952
> * HOPE TO SEE ALL OF 916 THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN BIG NATE DID YOU HEAR DA NEWS ????GET AT ME !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Feb 21 2007, 02:48 PM~7318952
> * HOPE TO SEE ALL OF 916 THERE
> *


YOU KNOW I'M THERE!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 23 2007, 08:55 PM~7339595
> *YOU KNOW  I'M THERE!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

All right gente how is everyone doing? Just wanted to let you know we did go out & visit the cite of the show this year on thursday. We will get a final approval no later than this friday. So please stay tooned & thanks for your intrest. Can wait to attend some show this year!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

Carnales Unidos may show up.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:happysad: :happysad: hope to have an answer by this friday call you later dan


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno:  its taking longer than we planned for an answer hope to have it soon


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: super clean....


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Feb 25 2007, 06:47 PM~7349707
> *All right gente how is everyone doing?  Just wanted to let you know we did go out & visit the cite of the show this year on thursday.  We will get a final approval no later than this friday. So please stay tooned & thanks for your intrest.  Can wait to attend some show this year!
> *




:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Feb 28 2007, 08:46 PM~7377916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: the cars look good


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

:0 Sup fellas,

The pictures of the rides look great..............good job posting


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Jan 30 2007, 10:38 AM~7128442
> *
> 
> Devotion Car & Truck Club 10th Anniversary Car Show
> ...


what are the rules for the hopp?


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good see you at the meeting


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW LOWRIDERS WILL BACK YOU UP....!!!!!!!!11


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Jan 30 2007, 11:38 AM~7128442
> *
> 
> Devotion Car & Truck Club 10th Anniversary Car Show
> ...




do you have any links of previous shows.... i havent seen any links or pics from your shows.....you have hydraulic hop comp. also......


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by splintgcc956_@Mar 2 2007, 03:21 PM~7392402
> *do you have any links of previous shows.... i havent seen any links or pics from your shows.....you have hydraulic hop comp. also......
> *


THIER IS SOME PICS ON HERE FROM ARE LAST SHOW BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO PUT A LINK :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright good lookin out with the firme pictures of the ranflas. I noticed no one posted any of my 63...? That's alright we plan on hit plenty of shows this year for sure. We do have some good news location of the show has been locked in please tune back to us manana and i promise you will get all the details. Hasta luego & goodnight!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Is there a flyer for this yet? :cheesy:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

thnks for the reply jenns64chevy we normally have our color flyers printed up in april if you would like to be on our mailing list please give me a call & I will send you one asap.


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright lowrider community, we finally got our location for our 10TH Anniversary Car Show locked in. This year show will be held @ Natomas High School which is located on the corner of Truxel & San Juan in north Sac! This is a great location because it is right off freeway I-80. We have also made some great changes in the trophy catagories for the 60 thru 64 & 65 thru 69! We have added street, mild & full custom which mean there will be 18 total trophies awared making your chances to win a lot greater! We will have a limited amount of cars that will get to display there rides & bikes on the grass....so make sure you & your crew get there early! Again this will be held on Sunday June 10th 2007. Flyers will be coming out soon!


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 6 2007, 08:00 AM~7418613
> *Is there a flyer for this yet? :cheesy:
> *


X2???


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Mar 7 2007, 07:05 PM~7432271
> *Alright lowrider community, we finally got our location for our 10TH Anniversary Car Show locked in.  This year show will be held @ Natomas High School which is located on the corner of Truxel & San Juan in north Sac!  This is a great location because it is right off  freeway I-80.  We have also made some great changes in the trophy catagories for the 60 thru 64 &  65 thru 69!  We have added street, mild & full custom which mean there will be 18 total trophies awared making your chances to win a lot greater!  We will have a limited amount of cars that will get to display there rides & bikes on the grass....so make sure you & your crew get there early!  Again this will be held on Sunday June 10th 2007.  Flyers will be coming out soon!
> *


how do you pre reg to get a spot.


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Mar 7 2007, 07:05 PM~7432271
> *Alright lowrider community, we finally got our location for our 10TH Anniversary Car Show locked in.  This year show will be held @ Natomas High School which is located on the corner of Truxel & San Juan in north Sac!  This is a great location because it is right off  freeway I-80.  We have also made some great changes in the trophy catagories for the 60 thru 64 &  65 thru 69!  We have added street, mild & full custom which mean there will be 18 total trophies awared making your chances to win a lot greater!  We will have a limited amount of cars that will get to display there rides & bikes on the grass....so make sure you & your crew get there early!  Again this will be held on Sunday June 10th 2007.  Flyers will be coming out soon!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

We always send out pre-reg forms to all the entries from last years show. So more than likely you will get one in the mail prior to the event. Our pre-reg will guarantee you a space & dash plaque; however it will not guarantee you a spot on the grass. My recommendation is to arrive early. Thnks for you intrest Manuel hope to see you & your family out there.


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lo*Lystics will be there representin' :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Mar 8 2007, 06:58 PM~7439946
> *We always send out pre-reg forms to all the entries from last years show.  So more than likely you will get one in the mail prior to the event.  Our pre-reg will guarantee you a space & dash plaque; however it will not guarantee you a spot on the grass.  My recommendation is to arrive early.  Thnks for you intrest Manuel hope to see you & your family out there.
> *


will be there . is this show 4 the school ? whats the move in time so i can bring my tent. :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

We will be in the house! How early can we check in?


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

move in time is at 6 am also the hop will only happen if we get more than 4 cars foe each catgorey that is single pump and double pumpso put the word out there will be cash prizes for 1st and 2nd places and if there are car dancers bring them so we hope to see everyone out there fliers are coming and pre reg will be mailed soon


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: like to welcome sac's newest car club blvd image


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 9 2007, 03:07 PM~7446357
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: like to welcome sac's newest car club blvd image
> *



where are they from? thats a kool name.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Devotion.


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

What's up n8, i called dude with the parts and left a message. i will let you when he calls me back,


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 9 2007, 03:13 PM~7446398
> *where are they from? thats a kool name.
> *


duh i just seen that thier from sac. kool. :biggrin:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Mar 7 2007, 07:05 PM~7432271
> *Alright lowrider community, we finally got our location for our 10TH Anniversary Car Show locked in.  This year show will be held @ Natomas High School which is located on the corner of Truxel & San Juan in north Sac!  This is a great location because it is right off  freeway I-80.  We have also made some great changes in the trophy catagories for the 60 thru 64 &  65 thru 69!  We have added street, mild & full custom which mean there will be 18 total trophies awared making your chances to win a lot greater!  We will have a limited amount of cars that will get to display there rides & bikes on the grass....so make sure you & your crew get there early!  Again this will be held on Sunday June 10th 2007.  Flyers will be coming out soon!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

What up, is Devotion Rollin today or what? I know Joe and Aug. are gettin' that BOMB ASS BBQ crackin' :biggrin: Hit me up Joe let me what time. Lets do it early. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Devotion will be posted up @ William Land Park near the playground & horseshoe parking lot. Joe & Augie bringing out the Bar B Que pit everyone else bring some meat to throw on the grill! Look like the weather is going to be good so bring the family! Cruiz hard but slow & low.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

sunday was a good day hope to be out again this weekend


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Good lookin Devotion on the BBQ yesterday and we need a rematch on the horseshoes


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 12 2007, 03:17 PM~7463589
> *Good lookin Devotion on the BBQ yesterday and we need a rematch on the horseshoes
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELL YA A REMATCH SOUNDS GOOD !!ALSO MAYBE I CAN GET SOME MORE MENUDO MONEY RICH :biggrin: :biggrin: ALL IN :biggrin: :biggrin: WITH THREE PAIR..


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: were u at golden one havent seen you out there


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

What's happening fellas,

Are we riding this weekend or what


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

What up Joe r u working hard or what :biggrin:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 13 2007, 10:12 AM~7468988
> *What up Joe r u working hard or what :biggrin:
> *


I'm always working.....homie  

This weekend bro, a rematch on the horseshoes or what.......... :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

count me in trying to finsh the caddie is aug going


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

CALL ME LATER ABOUT THE ROCKS


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 13 2007, 01:00 PM~7470124
> * count me in trying to finsh the caddie is aug going
> *


YOU KNOW IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SHIT, IF THERE IS SUN AND LO LO'S IM THERE !!WHAT UP BIG DAN LUCKY MAN ON THE HORSESHOES :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :yes: where are we meeting at and what time


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

HEY JOE CALL ME 2MARROW DO LUNCH


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

so are we queing this weekend or what


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 14 2007, 08:46 AM~7475648
> * so are we queing this weekend or what
> *


Hell ya foo........you know! Hey the homie from Lo*Lystics's can get the hook up on some ribeye steaks if you interested. Me and some of the other homies are going to put in on it. Hit me on my cell if you down bro


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Mar 13 2007, 09:04 PM~7473154
> *HEY JOE CALL ME 2MARROW DO LUNCH
> *


Who's this


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

add me to the list


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 14 2007, 07:46 AM~7475648
> * so are we queing this weekend or what
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SHIT,ITS ON AND CRACKIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :biggrin: who else is going to come out


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

I,m down! the wagon sould be rollin this weekend


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Mar 14 2007, 09:36 PM~7481586
> * I,m down! the wagon sould be rollin this weekend
> *


WUUZ CRACKIN NATE!!!IS THE CADDY READY OR WHAT????? :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:  cant get the caddie running right might need help the hydros are giving me a fit


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: Good luck


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:happysad: GOT THE HYDROS TO WORK NOW ITS IN THE MUSIC SHOP AND THEY DIDNT GET IT DONE WANTED TO ROLL IT OUT TONIGHT JUST DONT UNDERSTAND WHY THERE NOT DONE BUT ILL BE OUT SUNDAY AT THE PARK


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

Just to let everybody know, our show will be at Natomas High School 3301 Fong Ranch Road in the city of Natomas. on Sunday, June 10 2007. right off of I-80 exit is Truxel going south. it will be on the corner of Truxel and San Juan Rd. Pre-regist form could be found on our web site www.devotionctc.com I'LL SEE ALL YOU ROLLER OUT THERE!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NOT TOO FAR..


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

JUST TRYING TO SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks for the invite ill bring it up at our next meeting and spread the word out hear in sac. Hey aug /joe /dan/ goose and all the rest of the DEVOTION crew see you in the morning at the little airport


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: had a great time at william land today besides the police and rangers it was a good turn out looking forward to the next bbq


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

William land park was great! It was good to see all the rides out there..


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Mar 18 2007, 03:13 AM~7499819
> * thanks for the invite ill bring it up at our next meeting and spread the word out hear in sac. Hey aug /joe /dan/ goose and all the rest of the DEVOTION crew see you in the morning at the little airport
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:biggrin: anyone have pics from sunday at the park or heard anything from the show in Monterey


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

are we hittin the streets this weekend miller/ william land/ broadway/ florin or francklin


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Mar 19 2007, 07:11 PM~7510489
> * are we hittin the streets this weekend miller/ william land/ broadway/ florin or francklin
> *


WE NEED TO FIND SOME WHERE AND KEEP ON THE DOWN LOW KEEP THEM HYPHY FOOLS AWAY ,ALWAYS GOT FUCK SHIT UP!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## modiol (Jun 2, 2002)

what bomb catagories are you going to have, 30's, 40's, 50's?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

We checked a couple hyphy punks on franklin an florin last night they aint doing that around us anymore :twak:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 19 2007, 11:12 PM~7512049
> *We checked a couple hyphy punks on franklin an florin last night they aint doing that around us anymore  :twak:
> *


I would have paid to see that......... :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: x2 wish i could have been there


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Mar 20 2007, 06:55 AM~7513252
> *I would have paid to see that......... :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

what's up Joe, when are you going to put the pic. up?


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

HEY AUG NO PICS YET WHO HAS THEM


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

BOMBS ARE 40'S AND BELOW AND 50'S NEED MORE INPUT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 19 2007, 10:12 PM~7512049
> *We checked a couple hyphy punks on franklin an florin last night they aint doing that around us anymore  :twak:
> *



thats the way to do it handle it. :biggrin:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Nate, I have calinders that joe gave me to pass out for the guys, i will leave them at my shop. (Roberto has a key he can get them for you).
Alrato!! i'll be thinking about all my compares as i'm setting in the beach of cancun drinking margaritas!!


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Mar 21 2007, 10:43 PM~7527259
> *Hey Nate, I have calinders that joe gave me to pass out for the guys, i will leave them at my shop. (Roberto has a key he can get them for you).
> Alrato!!  i'll be thinking about all my compares as i'm setting in the beach of cancun drinking  margaritas!!
> *


Hope you and the family have a nice trip.......take lot's of pics! :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup: enjoy the trip you need it have fun and drink a few extras for me oh and lots of pics


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

Why you got to be braggin tho? Just because it's goin to be spring break and hella half naked chicas runnin around.  So yeah take hella pics


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

yea i got a ticket today but thats cool i already had ordered the new window anyway so it will be done for next week so we can do it again there not gonna stop us will just keep coming or move to a new location that wont happen to much history at the parks


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Mar 25 2007, 09:29 PM~7550636
> * yea i got a ticket today but thats cool i already had ordered the new window anyway so it will be done for next week so we can do it again there not gonna stop us will just keep coming or move to a new location that wont happen to much history at the parks
> *


Hopefully the hyphy people will get a clue and knock it off, or just take it to their own spot some where else.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:0 i dont think that will happen lowriding has a history to it weve done it for so long and its being passed down to the new generation and hope they continue it on this hype fools are a phase we hope it passes soon but in the mean while we have to deal with it are way we just have to show themwe dont want it around us


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 26 2007, 02:53 PM~7555808
> *:0 i dont think that will happen lowriding has a history to it weve done it for so long and its being passed down to the new generation and hope they continue it on this hype fools are a phase we hope it passes soon but in the mean while we have to deal with it are way we just have to show themwe dont want it around us
> *


shoot back!!!!


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

hey check out this new web site its an internet magazine got to go to www.westup.net ITS NEW


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 27 2007, 01:49 PM~7562912
> * hey check out this new web site its an internet magazine got to go to www.westup.net ITS NEW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good lookin out


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

showtime is getting closer hope everyones getten there rides ready


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: FREE TO THE PUBLIC HOLLA


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: ill bring it up at our meeting


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What's up? to all the Devotion members


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

what's up nate, people are saying the 40 fox made a bad report last sunday?. I can call them to see if they would like to make a report on the good side of lowriding. maybe invite them to southland park for a BBQ?
or to check the rides so they can see with thier own eye the kind of money that is put into the rides we roll in..


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Mar 29 2007, 08:14 PM~7580871
> *what's up nate,  people are saying the 40 fox made a bad report last sunday?. I can call them to see if they would like to make a report on the good side of lowriding. maybe invite them to southland park for a BBQ?
> or to check the rides so they can see  with thier own eye the kind of money that is put into the rides we roll in..
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :roflmao: whats up dan hope you had a good vaca cant wait to see the pics yea if you can call fox and set up a meeting or invite them out to see what we are really about.that wuold be great


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

Wassup fella's,

Are you all ready to roll out Sunday for that carwash donation???
Holla back at me :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Mar 30 2007, 08:36 PM~7588254
> *Wassup fella's,
> 
> Are you all ready to roll out Sunday for that carwash donation???
> ...


You know I'm down :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

Joe, what time is the car wish?? if i can't make it, I'm good for hundred!


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

i was asking about the car wash ,but i guess that is what happens when your fat fingers do the talking.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

HEY NATE, 

RUMOR IS THAT YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING UP $3K IN PRIZE MONEY FOR THE HOP AND THE HOP SHOP FROM ORANGE COUNTY IS BRINGING 5 CARS.

IS THIS TRUE? WE'RE GONNA HAVE BUILD A HOPPER QUICK!!

10TH ANNIVERSARY SHOW IS COMING TOGETHER NICELY. GOOD JOB GUYS!! :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

chicanolegacy san fran c.c. will attend, but need pre- reg forms


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

the hop is not a sure thing at this point (for the 3k.), our sponsor for the hop is trying to work out the details. we will advise everyone soon. thanks for asking.


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

hello chicanolegacysf, you can find pre-reg form on our web site www.devotionctc.com. we will see you there..


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Mar 30 2007, 10:02 PM~7589074
> *HEY NATE,
> 
> RUMOR IS THAT YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING UP $3K IN PRIZE MONEY FOR THE HOP AND THE HOP SHOP FROM ORANGE COUNTY IS BRINGING 5 CARS.
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU GUYS WILL HEAR SOMTHING FROM US QUICK,STAY TUNED!!!!!!


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

O.K. FOR ALL YOU CAR HOPPERS WE HAVE FOR SURE 2K UP FOR GRABS IN OUR CAR HOP PRIZES! WE WILL ADVISE EVERYONE IF IT GET BETTER..


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

OUR WEB SITE WILL BE UP-DATED VERY SOON, YOU WILL BE ABLE TO GET THE PRE-REG FORM FROM IT.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Apr 1 2007, 08:18 PM~7598396
> *OUR WEB SITE WILL BE UP-DATED VERY SOON, YOU WILL BE ABLE TO  GET THE PRE-REG FORM FROM IT.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

we are putting up 3k for the hop 1st place single pump 700 2nd place 300 1st place double pump 700 2nd place 300 1st place radical 700 2nd place 300 rules will be posted soon for the hop any questions please feel free to call (916) 275-7461 NATE


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking for some feed back rules will be posted soon


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 2 2007, 07:32 AM~7600950
> *   we are putting up 3k for the hop  1st place single pump 700 2nd place 300 1st place double pump 700 2nd place 300 1st place radical 700 2nd place 300 rules will be posted soon for the hop any questions please feel free to call (916) 275-7461 NATE
> *


LO*LYSTICS got a little something coming thru for the hop the real king of the streets


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 2 2007, 08:44 PM~7606164
> *LO*LYSTICS got a little something coming thru for the hop the real king of the streets
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll have hop rules posted by mid week.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks that great hey dan i still need to check my batteries on the car so it can come out this weekend thanks


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 2 2007, 08:44 PM~7606164
> *LO*LYSTICS got a little something coming thru for the hop the real king of the streets
> *


 :0 Does this mean what I think it means..........To all you HOPPERS out there come on up to Sacramento this year and get your hop and clown on with DEVOTION :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and win some good money!

It just don't get any better than that.......hope to see ya'll out there.....Peace :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes: :yes: if u miss this one your going to miss a good one


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 3 2007, 08:24 AM~7608786
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanks that great hey dan i still need to check my batteries on the car so it can come out this weekend thanks
> *


yeah, I need to pick up a car Ignacio at about 2:00 pm after that I'm free so i can check and test out the batteries. put the charger on them tonight.


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Mar 30 2007, 11:02 PM~7589074
> *HEY NATE,
> 
> RUMOR IS THAT YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING UP $3K IN PRIZE MONEY FOR THE HOP AND THE HOP SHOP FROM ORANGE COUNTY IS BRINGING 5 CARS.
> ...


from the look of it HI LOW is allready here & you know that dave is going to rep hard in his own town & NORTHERN CAL.


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Apr 4 2007, 07:38 AM~7615824
> *from the look of it HI LOW is allready here & you know that dave is going to rep hard in his own town & NORTHERN CAL.
> *


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Apr 4 2007, 06:38 AM~7615824
> *from the look of it HI LOW is allready here & you know that dave is going to rep hard in his own town & NORTHERN CAL.
> *


And you no this man,an for LO*LYSTICS


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: DON'T GET LEFT OUT


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 4 2007, 11:17 AM~7617650
> *And you no this man,an for LO*LYSTICS
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT !!!DAVE IN DA HOUSE.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> gemini_entertainment will also be there. See you vatos in the near future.


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome, and see you there.


> > gemini_entertainment will also be there. See you vatos in the near future.


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

glad to hear u coming


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> > gemini_entertainment will also be there. See you vatos in the near future.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

NO RULES YET THERE COMING


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Yea everyone. Don't miss da show. If ya missed da 8th and 9th annual Devotion Shows, ya missed dsum good ones (if anyone wants ta bring up sum ol' shit). Anyway, this show will be live and justy like Rich Boy raps said, "Just Bought a Cadillac!" I hope my Caddy hopper will be ready for da show if not, I'll have to get Lo Lystics new hopper another time. 

Peace.....


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 6 2007, 05:05 PM~7633708
> *Yea everyone. Don't miss da show. If ya missed da 8th and 9th annual Devotion Shows, ya missed dsum good ones (if anyone wants ta bring up sum ol' shit). Anyway, this show will be live and justy like Rich Boy raps said, "Just Bought a Cadillac!" I hope my Caddy hopper will be ready for da show if not, I'll have to get Lo Lystics new hopper another time.
> 
> Peace.....
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

whats up dan see yuor on it to


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

what's up nate, looks like 'J' got a new car !!


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

yea looks like havent seen it yet


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Yea! Actually, I got two new cars. One is da hopper and the other is classified. Hit ya with that on a later Playas!!!! C ya @ da next meeting......... :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 6 2007, 09:25 PM~7635196
> *Yea! Actually, I got two new cars. One is da hopper and the other is classified. Hit ya with that on a later Playas!!!! C ya @ da next meeting......... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

*IF ANY HOPPER IN ANY CATAGORIE GETS STUCK IN AIR IT WILL BE DISQUALIFIED!!*</span>


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

dam 700 ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 7 2007, 09:10 AM~7637631
> *IF ANY HOPPER IN ANY CATAGORIE  GETS STUCK IN AIR IT WILL BE DISQUALIFIED!!</span>
> *


ITS ACTUALLY $50. FOR REG FOR THE HOP...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the flyer and a pre reg form in the mail today. See you guys there. :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

It would be better if you pre-reg for the hop so we can make room for all the hoppers. but, you are welcome the day of the show. it will be $40.00 pre-reg and $50.00 DAY OF SHOW (YOU CAN MAKE SOME FAST $$$$ IF YOUR CAR IS HOT!!) WE'LL SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 6 2007, 09:25 PM~7635196
> *Yea! Actually, I got two new cars. One is da hopper and the other is classified. Hit ya with that on a later Playas!!!! C ya @ da next meeting......... :biggrin:
> *


   are you a baller now??


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Aug for da ditgital flyer. I'll post it on the Car clubs myspace. If anyone wants to check us out, the address is www.myspace.com/devotionctc


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 08:23 PM~7640972
> *I got the flyer and a pre reg form in the mail today. See you guys there.  :biggrin:
> *


Have fun


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Apr 8 2007, 08:13 PM~7646434
> *    are you a baller now??
> *


Naw, dogg. You have time everything jus right and Da Scrapper is gettin' painted also as we speak so so don't sleep on dat car either. I'll bring it out in moment along with my secret weapon. Hit me later. Peace.......


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 8 2007, 08:32 PM~7646590
> *Naw, dogg. You have time everything jus right and Da Scrapper is gettin' painted also as we speak so so don't sleep on dat car either. I'll bring it out in moment along with my secret weapon. Hit me later. Peace.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THIS ONE IS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2007, 09:23 AM~7649772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

hey fellas we need to support this one its in our backyard


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 9 2007, 12:51 PM~7651146
> * hey fellas we need to support this one its in our backyard
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: im down..


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

It's on my side of town so ya know I'm down!!!!


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

Count me in homies :yes:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Apr 9 2007, 11:37 AM~7650300
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Year just looks like its gettin better and better


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

NEED A PLACE TO TAKE MY CHROME TO BE DONE AND NOT TAKE 3 MONTHS TO GET BACK ANYBODY GOT TO GET THE LARK LOOKING GOOD


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 11 2007, 07:36 AM~7665627
> * NEED A PLACE TO TAKE MY CHROME TO BE DONE AND NOT TAKE 3 MONTHS TO GET BACK ANYBODY  GOT TO GET THE LARK LOOKING GOOD
> *


I GOT YOU BUB CALL STONE COLD KUSTOMS THATS MY HOMIE ASK FOR ADAM 559-719-9274


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

THANKS UCE


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Got a place for ya also Loco. Got some of my scrapper pieces down there. Hit me up I'll hook it up.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'LL CALL YOU WHEN I'M OFF


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 12 2007, 06:43 AM~7674079
> *    uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN NATE????


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

They are asking for the Lowrider communities support.We would like to meet at the Target parking lot on broadway at 8am on the 21st of April to cruise over there together. We need to know how many will be there so they can save us parking space.Hit me back on Boulevard Image . Thanks .We hope to see you there.


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

hey whats up aug talk to jason latlely he says hes got a suprise for all of us gonna go by this weekend too see any more news on the hop


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright gentlemen just to let you know we did mail out over 300 flyers & pre-reg forms to all the people who have entered our shows in the past 2 year if I missed anyone & you need me to mail you out a pre-reg form for the show just give me a call Hector Vice-President. Check our the flyer for any numbers you may need.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Well Playas, I got bad news. Da Caddy project got delayed due to the Cad gettin' stolen. I'll have to find a replacement. Sad but true  :angry: I guess dat means I can concetrate on my new rider. I hope to hit da streets with it before the end of the season. Nate, come through on Saturday. Peace......


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Apr 12 2007, 07:09 PM~7678849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan. I'll take this image of the flyer and spread the word about the event. I don't know if my rider will be out the shop by the 21st but I'll get the word out for ya. Peace...........


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:  i'll hit u up this weekend late


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Apr 12 2007, 07:09 PM~7678849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT 4 *DEVOTION"S[/*SIZE]


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 13 2007, 09:20 PM~7687423
> *TTT 4 DEVOTION"S[/SIZE]
> *




TTT 4 *DEVOTION'S* thumbsup:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

just got back in town, alot of new thing out there. that is good to see. nate , i know this vato in hayward I'll shoot you the number alrato.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

that sounds good


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN BIG NATE?WUZ UP DANNY!!!!!4 MO DAYS NATE YOU READY?


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

What's up Playa's. You'all goin' ta Call Expo of Fresno.........


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Woops!!! I meant Cal Expo Sun. or Fresno.... Hit me.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: NEITHER BRO I'LL BE IN VEGAS AT A BACHALOR PARTY I'LL GET SOME GOOD PICS FOR U


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 17 2007, 01:49 PM~7713336
> *:biggrin: NEITHER BRO I'LL BE IN VEGAS AT A BACHALOR PARTY  I'LL GET SOME GOOD PICS FOR U
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYIN...


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 17 2007, 01:53 PM~7713358
> *:biggrin: YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWW
> *


AINT YOU SAPPOSED TO BE WORKIN


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 17 2007, 02:49 PM~7713336
> *:biggrin: NEITHER BRO I'LL BE IN VEGAS AT A BACHALOR PARTY  I'LL GET SOME GOOD PICS FOR U
> *



Cool!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Throw up peace sign fo ya Boi and have a good time Playa.


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 16 2007, 07:19 PM~7706926
> *Woops!!! I meant Cal Expo Sun. or Fresno.... Hit me.
> *


Goose will be going to cal expo, but not sure who was going to fresno. maybe "hector"
he was going to go to pass out flyers for our show..


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok. I'll call around and see who's doin' what!! I know I'll get wit my main man Goose and give him some support. Peace....


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: ill call hector to se if he's going to the lg show i think danny is going to


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:0 oh forgot danny gone too


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 1 day left i'll be in vegas can't wait


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Apr 18 2007, 10:19 PM~7725016
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: 1 day left i'll be in vegas can't wait
> *



TTT Baby!!! TTT!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 19 2007, 01:20 PM~7729342
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WUZ CRACKIN BIG NATE!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Anybody from Devotion going 2 Calexpo show?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 19 2007, 06:19 PM~7730974
> *Anybody from Devotion going 2 Calexpo show?
> *



Goose from Da Club said he's bringin' da Candy Box out to the show repin' fo Devotion.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 19 2007, 06:19 PM~7730974
> *Anybody from Devotion going 2 Calexpo show?
> *


Anyone know the admission to get in, keep hearin different things


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 19 2007, 07:22 PM~7731563
> *Goose from Da Club said he's bringin' da Candy Box out to the show repin' fo Devotion.
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 19 2007, 07:22 PM~7731563
> *Goose from Da Club said he's bringin' da Candy Box out to the show repin' fo Devotion.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 19 2007, 07:22 PM~7731563
> *Goose from Da Club said he's bringin' da Candy Box out to the show repin' fo Devotion.
> *


WITH THE LAMBO DOORZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Apr 20 2007, 09:04 PM~7739805
> *Anyone know the admission to get in, keep hearin different things
> *



I heard yesterday that it is 25 at da door.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 21 2007, 10:20 AM~7742145
> *WITH THE LAMBO DOORZ!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Yea, wit da Lambo doors Playa. Ya know I'm cummin'. I'll see ya there Playa.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Jan 30 2007, 11:38 AM~7128442
> *
> 
> Devotion Car & Truck Club 10th Anniversary Car Show
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 21 2007, 04:21 PM~7743493
> *I heard yesterday that it is 25 at da door.
> *


Plus whatever the parking is :angry:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 21 2007, 04:21 PM~7743493
> *I heard yesterday that it is 25 at da door.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

My paint guy is bullshittin'. :angry: Anyone have a paint guy or place to suggest fo me. Thanks Playas....


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :happysad: :happysad: whats up im back from VEGAS does anyone know if GOOSE did anything at the show or is there any pics from the show and bye the way VEGAS WAS OF THE CHAIN i need to go back soon i think i stayed drunk the whole time i was there


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 24 2007, 10:29 AM~7762310
> *:biggrin:  :happysad:  :happysad: whats up im back from VEGAS does anyone know if GOOSE did anything at the show or is there any pics from the show and bye the way VEGAS  WAS OF THE CHAIN i need to go back soon i think i stayed drunk the whole time i was there
> *


Sup homie.....welcome back. I don't know if Goose placed, but there is a clean ass picture of his ride under the ignition show topic :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

man this first day back is a long one cant wait to get home and sleep


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Apr 24 2007, 12:23 PM~7763016
> *Sup homie.....welcome back.  I don't know if Goose placed, but there is a clean ass picture of his ride under the ignition show topic :biggrin:
> *



I saw the pic. Goose's car looks better and better each time he puts something else on his ride. Wish I would have made it. Waiting on the next show.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: COGRATS TO GOOSE ON TAKEING 1 IN FULL CUSTOM THANKS GOOSE FOR REPPIN DEVOTION OUT THERE


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 25 2007, 02:24 PM~7772414
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: COGRATS TO GOOSE ON TAKEING 1 IN FULL CUSTOM THANKS GOOSE FOR REPPIN DEVOTION OUT THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT..


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

WUZ CRACKIN NATE?????WE ROLLIN THIS WEEKEND???THERE SUPPOSED TO BE CRUSIN NORTHGATE..


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HEARD THERE WAS A BAR B QUE AT WILLIAM LAND SUNDAY 11:00 - 3:00 PM ON THE ONE WAY.... NEW CLUB IN SACTOWN!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 25 2007, 03:24 PM~7772414
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: COGRATS TO GOOSE ON TAKEING 1 IN FULL CUSTOM THANKS GOOSE FOR REPPIN DEVOTION OUT THERE
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: X2 IF YOUR DOWN I'M DOWN FOR NORTHGATE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool....Hit me saturday.


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

What going on Devotion Car Club members? Sounds like there are alot of things going on this weekend. Just a friendly reminder we will have a meeting on Sunday @ 1:00 pm at the High School. So please spread the word. Hopefully this Northgate thing will catch on and we can turn it in to a regular thing! A man can dream right. Catch you guys this weekend.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Apr 26 2007, 11:19 PM~7783750
> *What going on Devotion Car Club members?  Sounds like there are alot of things going on this weekend.  Just a friendly reminder we will have a meeting on Sunday @ 1:00 pm at the High School.  So please spread the word.  Hopefully this Northgate thing will catch on  and we can turn it in to a regular thing!  A man can dream right.  Catch you guys this weekend.
> *



See ya den Playa. Peace....


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

WE WILL SEE MAYBE THIS WILL WORK THE PD WONT KNOW WHAT HITEM


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeeee!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Apr 26 2007, 11:19 PM~7783750
> *What going on Devotion Car Club members?  Sounds like there are alot of things going on this weekend.  Just a friendly reminder we will have a meeting on Sunday @ 1:00 pm at the High School.  So please spread the word.  Hopefully this Northgate thing will catch on  and we can turn it in to a regular thing!  A man can dream right.  Catch you guys this weekend.
> *


Man won't be able to make but let me know how it goes. Goin camping up the coast.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin: NORTHGATE WAS COOL I THINK WE SHOULD DO IT AGAIN BUT LETS TAKE IT TOO FLORIN AND FRANKLIN


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

HEY FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DIDNT COME OUT TO NORTHGATE YOU MISSED IT KING T BOUGHT OUT HIS 64 WILL POST PICS LATER LEFT CAMERA AT HOME DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE PICS FROM SUN


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 30 2007, 12:24 PM~7803573
> * HEY FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DIDNT COME OUT TO NORTHGATE YOU MISSED IT KING T BOUGHT OUT HIS 64 WILL POST PICS LATER LEFT CAMERA AT HOME DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE PICS FROM SUN
> *


Heard it was crackin, next weekend again?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 30 2007, 12:24 PM~7803573
> * HEY FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DIDNT COME OUT TO NORTHGATE YOU MISSED IT KING T BOUGHT OUT HIS 64 WILL POST PICS LATER LEFT CAMERA AT HOME DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE PICS FROM SUN
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

OUR SHOW DATE IS GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER! :biggrin: JUNE 10 IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER. DON'T MISS THIS SHOW!, ONE OF THE GREAT THING THAT WE WILL BE DOING IS A RAFFLE. WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF TWO COMPLETE SETS OF RIMS AND TIRES (13X7 CHROME.) AND ALOT OF OTHER ITEMS. SO DON'T FORGET TO BUY YOUR TICKETS.. WE WILL SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1LORNGR (Feb 21, 2006)

Really looking forward to this show again this year. Kapital Kreations is gonna have a good showing this year.

See you all in June

Jason


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1LORNGR_@May 1 2007, 11:42 AM~7811266
> *Really looking forward to this show again this year. Kapital Kreations is gonna have a good showing this year.
> 
> See you all in June
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sup fellas...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@May 2 2007, 04:32 PM~7821727
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: sup fellas...
> *




What it do.........


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

What it do do... Still Onna mission from God. :cheesy: My riders are comin' along. Hope I have one done soon. Got dat jerky Nate. :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll save ya sum as well as you too Aug.   Peace.....


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

wat up this weekend  watchin the fight?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@May 3 2007, 06:55 PM~7830047
> *wat up this weekend   watchin the fight?
> *



Sounds good to me. How has it.............


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP BIG WILL HXA


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

YES IM GOING DOWN TO THE UOP SHOW THEN ILL BE BACK TO WATCH THE FIGHT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

oscar or maywether tonight ?????


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@May 5 2007, 06:51 PM~7841125
> *oscar or maywether tonight ?????
> *


Maywether baby!!!


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

:angry: Man just my opinion I thought that fight was weak, wasn't goin for anybody, but oscar didn't even get close to being knocked out. I'll stick to ufc more exciting.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

wat up


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

will be there:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@May 6 2007, 12:55 AM~7842954
> *:angry:  Man just my opinion I thought that fight was weak, wasn't goin for anybody, but oscar didn't even get close to being knocked out. I'll stick to ufc more exciting.
> *



I feel ya Playa!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 6 2007, 10:43 PM~7848221
> *will be there:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 6 2007, 10:43 PM~7848221
> *will be there:
> 
> 
> ...


http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/deesjerky/TTT.gif


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm trippin' ya'll. Gotta get more coffee in my system. Uce, thanks for tthe reponse. Shots out to Kita for fo being a true Patna. Stay up Kita and Da Uce Family. Peace....


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

SUP JASON!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@May 7 2007, 10:48 AM~7850569
> *SUP JASON!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What it do do. Been kickin' my son's ass and workin' in da backyard. Dats about it Aug. Actually, I'll hit ya in da next few days.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

WELL FELLAS SHOWTIME GETTING CLOSER WE NEED TO WRAP THOSE LOOSE ENDS :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84 cutty will b there.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

IT'S ALMOST TIME... hno:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 7 2007, 04:27 PM~7852895
> *IT'S ALMOST TIME... hno:
> 
> 
> ...



Will be there...... Peace....


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 7 2007, 04:27 PM~7852895
> *IT'S ALMOST TIME... hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 7 2007, 03:18 PM~7852432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro that's a clean cutty..........can't wait to check it out at the show
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@May 7 2007, 10:39 PM~7856060
> *Damn bro that's a clean cutty..........can't wait to check it out at the show
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Your guys show is comming up pretty soon


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 8 2007, 07:51 AM~7857383
> *Your guys show is comming up pretty soon
> *



Yup..... Mos Def.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 8 2007, 07:51 AM~7857383
> *Your guys show is comming up pretty soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@May 8 2007, 08:47 PM~7863322
> *:thumbsup:
> *


cool


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

whats up for this weekend


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 9 2007, 03:35 PM~7869350
> *   whats up for this weekend
> *


What you got in mind?


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

Lets hit up northgate this weekend, and see how it goes.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: we talking about sunday because theres a car show on saterday in stockton


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 10 2007, 06:14 AM~7873682
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: we talking about sunday because theres a car show on saterday in stockton
> *


That's all good........but don't forget it's Mother's Day this Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 10 2007, 06:14 AM~7873682
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: we talking about sunday because theres a car show on saterday in stockton
> *


who's all goin?


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

whats-up Nate, i have an issue with one of the rims and i have to send one back we have all the tire mounted on the rest. i'm going to asshole#2 house to help him fire up his car, so it maybe ready for this weekend.. also whats-up with all the permits ?? our next meeting should only be about your *show! *


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@May 10 2007, 07:36 AM~7874381
> *That's all good........but don't forget it's Mother's Day this Sunday :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Ya, but dont forget about my coins either, doggie :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

WE HAVE MOST OF THE PERMITS JUST WAITING ON THE STREET ONE BUT WE WILL TAKE IT UP AT THE MEETING .OH DID YOU GET THE ASSHOLE #2 CAR STARTED AND WHAT TIME ARE WE TRYING TO GO OUT THIS WEEKEND IF WE DO GO IT DID SLIP MY MIND THAT IT WAS MOTHERS DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

Anyone go to the show in stockton?


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

no one from our club was able to make it


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

we are in count down mode fellas 27 days till SHOWTIME


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 14 2007, 01:32 PM~7901637
> * we are in count down mode fellas 27 days till SHOWTIME
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 14 2007, 02:32 PM~7901637
> * we are in count down mode fellas 27 days till SHOWTIME
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 26 days left


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 15 2007, 07:03 AM~7906941
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm: 26 days left
> *




What it do Playa!! hit me soon. i broke my thumb Sunday and i and down fo da count. I'll make da show but will my riders??? peace.....


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sorry to hear that but i still havent seen the new ride yet call me


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

SUP NATE...YOU GET THE CADDI GOING??


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 16 2007, 07:54 AM~7914876
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sorry to hear that but i still havent seen the new ride yet call me
> *



I will do dat


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:twak: :twak: no the hydros still giving me problems so if some one wants to come and help out your more than welcome


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 16 2007, 02:43 PM~7917885
> *:twak:  :twak: no the hydros still giving me problems so if some one wants to come and help out  your more than welcome
> *


hit me up tomorrow and let me know whats up. Got my number right.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:0 no i'll call dan and get it from him


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:around: :around: hey can u and dan put my a arms on this week


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 17 2007, 02:10 PM~7925125
> *:around:  :around: hey can u and dan put my a arms on this week
> *


I'm down just let us know


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'LL CALL U LATER


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

looks like everything is coming together


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

we have 22 days left till showtime get ready its going to be good


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Just got a call from the Club President said he is already at the old Candle Stick park. I understand Goose & Tony B are already there. Did anyone else from the club go up there if so. Post some pictures when you get a chance. Alright talk to you guys later.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: congrats to GOOSE AND CEASER for placing at streetlow yesterday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 21 2007, 07:22 AM~7946417
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: congrats to GOOSE AND CEASER for placing at streetlow yesterday :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 21 2007, 07:22 AM~7946417
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: congrats to GOOSE AND CEASER for placing at streetlow yesterday :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 21 2007, 07:22 AM~7946417
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: congrats to GOOSE AND CEASER for placing at streetlow yesterday :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

whats-up nate, i will be at the shop tomorrow working on ignacio's car. if you want you can bring your bushing so i can press them on to your a-arms, because next week i will be working on the el-co all week,so i could bring it out for our show.. (i just order a fiberglass gaylord top for it) also do you need anything from dayton? i have to order one rim.
let me know a.s.a.p alrato homie!


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

ill see you there today what time you going to be there :yes: :yes:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

18 DAYS TILL SHOWTIME HOPE EVERYONES READY


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

goin to the shop tomorrow nate? what time?


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: got to get er done


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: hey guys we are all meeting at 730 at my house and go from there


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

nice bike hope she won.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 24 2007, 01:28 PM~7971277
> *uffin: hey guys we are all meeting at 730 at my house and go from there
> *



I'll be there........


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

What it do...... Everyone ready fo da sho........


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ORANGE JUICED WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

SO IS EVERYONE DOWN TO CRUISE NORTHGATE AFTER THE SHOW? :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@May 28 2007, 09:24 PM~7996631
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pics!!!!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

congrats on the trophies u guys can't wait for your show you no we will be deep :yes:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: THANKS WE HOPE TO SE ALL THE CAR CLUBS FROM THE SOUTH /CENTRAL/AND NORTHERN CALI AND NOTS LEAVE OUT OREGAN ,WASHINGTON ,NEVADA AND ARIZONA THIS WILL NOT BE A SHOW U WANT TO MISS COM ON SAC LETS SHOW HOW WE DO IT. PS THANKS TO SOCIOS FOR ANOTHER GOOD SHOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks *DEVOTION C.C.* 4 supporting our show, u knowwww *SOCIOS* will b at ur show


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2007, 09:05 AM~7999247
> *thanks DEVOTION C.C.  4 supporting our show, u knowwww SOCIOS will b at ur show
> *



Word... See ya there....


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:   DOWN TO 11 DAYS ITS COMING


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:yes: 10 DAYS LEFT :wave:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeeeee!!!!!!!! :wave: Gunnin' down da days. :machinegun:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I talked to one of your members at the SocioS show (I think his name is Joesph, he owns a 66 drop) about judging your show. Let me know if you guys need a judge.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: good looking out but i think we have our judes already but come prepared in case something goes wrong


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: bye the way we have 9 days till show


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: trophys are ready will pick up monday


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: down to 7 days left


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

TRYING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET A TRANSPORTER TO HAUL A FEW HOPPERS FROM LA TO SAC TRYING REAL HARD :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

how much is the cash pay out for radical hopp


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Prophecy outta Tejas
will be out there showing support.
what's the entry fee for bikes the day of the show?
also you guys got any rafffles going on ?


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jun 4 2007, 12:50 PM~8039870
> * Prophecy outta Tejas
> will be out there showing support.
> what's the entry fee for bikes the day of the show?
> ...


 SUP HOMIE,ITS $15.00 REG FOR BIKES AND YES WE GOT THE RAFFLE GOING..HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THIER THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT....


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 4 2007, 07:33 AM~8037910
> *TRYING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET A TRANSPORTER TO HAUL A FEW HOPPERS FROM LA TO SAC TRYING REAL HARD :biggrin:
> *


WE WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE YOU THIER..


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 4 2007, 08:33 AM~8037910
> *TRYING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET A TRANSPORTER TO HAUL A FEW HOPPERS FROM LA TO SAC TRYING REAL HARD :biggrin:
> *


Come through Homeboy. It'll be worth it. See ya there....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 4 2007, 07:33 AM~8037910
> *TRYING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET A TRANSPORTER TO HAUL A FEW HOPPERS FROM LA TO SAC TRYING REAL HARD :biggrin:
> *


Is this the same ride that was at Socios show? You compete radical right?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks like i'll make it to this show.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 4 2007, 09:53 PM~8043117
> *Looks like i'll make it to this show.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Jun 4 2007, 05:19 PM~8040553
> *SUP HOMIE,ITS $15.00 REG FOR BIKES AND YES WE GOT THE RAFFLE GOING..HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THIER THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT....
> *



 I won't be out there but My daughter will be showing her trike :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 4 2007, 09:03 PM~8042746
> *Is this the same ride that was at Socios show?  You compete radical right?
> *


THATS US D&J HYDRAULICS WE WERE THERE. TRYING TO GET MORE CARS TO COME UP THERE


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Gunnin' da days down to D-Day...... :guns:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:machinegun: 2 days till show get ready please just remember that this is a family event


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jun 7 2007, 07:39 AM~8058739
> *    :machinegun: 2 days till show get ready please just remember that this is a family event
> *



:guns:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:yes: :around: :thumbsup: ALMOST THAT TIME


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

hno:  :ugh: :uh: :wow: cant wait!!


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its almost time


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 7 2007, 10:07 PM~8064411
> *:yes:  :around:  :thumbsup: ALMOST THAT TIME
> *


CRUNCH TIME FELLAS,TIME TO PULL THE LOLO'S OUT AND CLEAN THEM UP.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Apr 7 2007, 08:24 PM~7640976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

GoodFellas will be in the house !


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

UntouchableS Ridaz will be there uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i will be there too


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

You know I won't miss this one!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 7 2007, 11:07 PM~8064411
> *:yes:  :around:  :thumbsup: ALMOST THAT TIME
> *



Jus like I told my chick last night, "I'm Cummin'!!!" :cheesy: See ya'll there... Peace.......


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

atleast two cars from IMPALAS chico chapter will be there trying to bring 4 out and a few family members :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 8 2007, 06:50 PM~8068972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo tito, wuzup-do you know if eddie will be up there, cuz we'll be up there saturday
maybe we can kick it saturday night!


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

2 more days :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 8 2007, 11:08 PM~8070329
> *yo tito, wuzup-do you know if eddie will be up there,  cuz we'll be up there saturday
> maybe we can kick it saturday night!
> *


i dont think he is coming--he has to work ... shit and i aint coming back home to sac till sunday at 4 am after i get off working from the club-then car show by 10 am i will be super tired


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 9 2007, 02:18 AM~8070750
> *i dont think he is coming--he has to work ... shit and i aint coming back home to sac till sunday at 4 am after i get off working from the club-then car show by 10 am i will be super tired
> *



see u @ da show then homie!


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: to mmorrows the big day hope to see youll there


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Goin' ta sleep so I can get up and inspect some of these cars. Note: All da Yak I find, is mine....


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

this is it two impalas from chico headed out @7am :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

it was as hot as a motherfucker out there today,sac puttin down, good show keep it up devotions :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

I was out there for about 2 hours and lost 10 pounds :biggrin:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

We would like to thank all of the car clubs that came out to support our show this year, also we would to thank all of our vendors,102.5, step one dancers, midnight players and ALL OF OUR DEVOTION TEAM THAT MADE IT HAPPEN .. 

It is very sad to see that some sacramento car clubs did not come out to support
in our own backyard, but like the game saids "IT'S O.K."

much love :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

I was shocked i didnt see more IMPALA members. thats ok I got a 2nd place trophy it made my day i never go expecting anything and this is the first trophy i have ever got thanks again hope to see some of u at our show june 30


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Jun 11 2007, 12:09 AM~8079840
> *   We would like to thank all of the car clubs that came out to support our show this year, also we would to thank all of our vendors,102.5, step one dancers, midnight players and ALL OF OUR DEVOTION TEAM THAT MADE IT HAPPEN  ..
> 
> It is very sad to see that some sacramento car clubs did not come out to support
> ...


That's whats it's all about unity and support.my daughter won farthest distance with her trike she was out there reppin Prophecy De Tejas.she was excited with her Victory. Good Job Devotions for keeping LowRiding Alive 


> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 11 2007, 01:16 AM~8080202
> *I was shocked i didnt see more IMPALA members. thats ok I got a 2nd place trophy it made my day i never go expecting anything and this is the first trophy i have ever got thanks again hope to see some of u at our show june 30
> *


uffin: Congrats on your win Also


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAD A GOOD TIME, BUT SOMEBODY LEFT THE DAM HEATER ON HIGH....... BECAUSE IT WAS HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 
JUST A FEW PICS I TOOK:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Devotion we had a great time! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jun 11 2007, 06:44 AM~8081272
> *Thanks Devotion we had a great time! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DAN,THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE SUPPORT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Compadres Bomb Club had a GREAT Time... I'll post pics later when I get home I'm at work and can't post them! 


and yes it was HOT but thank goodness for the little breeze we got every so often!

Thanks had a good time!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63+Jun 10 2007, 11:16 PM~8080202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2007, 07:28 AM~8081497
> *congrats
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks 
my fore head is burnt like a mutha fucker and i got racoon eyes :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting up a pic of my daughters trike :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

great job :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Jun 10 2007, 10:09 PM~8079840
> *   We would like to thank all of the car clubs that came out to support our show this year, also we would to thank all of our vendors,102.5, step one dancers, midnight players and ALL OF OUR DEVOTION TEAM THAT MADE IT HAPPEN  ..
> 
> It is very sad to see that some sacramento car clubs did not come out to support
> ...


:0 :0 :0 How many entries did you guys have??


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 11 2007, 10:44 AM~8082273
> *:0  :0  :0  How many entries did you guys have??
> *


we had 198 :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Jun 11 2007, 11:00 AM~8082368
> *we had 198  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

nice show :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice show on a nice day!.here's some pics :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's more


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

A lil bit more




















































































































































see ya @ bay area bosses show


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for all the feed back we hope that everyone had a good time just trying to put sac on the map as one of the best cities to have a show congrats to all that won a trophey hope to see everyone again next year and for those who missed it you missed a good show so hope to see you next time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

HOW COME DAVE MARQUEZ DIDN'T HOP THE CADILLAC?


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 11 2007, 04:04 PM~8084388
> *A lil bit more
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pictures and thanks for posting some of Boulevard Image!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

It was sorry to see how you guys had the hop all fucked up with Single pump cars goin against the little four banger trucks competing against each other.It seems that the money was more of an issue to you guys then splitin up the cars an trucks.An you wonder why you didint have more people out there but yet you break off the hommies from LA money $$ for goin to your show.Shit half the clubs at your show came from all over NOR CAL so wassup wit that that ?You guys need to go watch some Trucha videos an go learn how to run a hopping contest. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

I had to, my homeboy lives around the corner @ 44 ave. he talks about you 
guyz alwayz bbq'in almost every weekend with your rides parked on 47th
with blvd image placas.


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by untouchables_@Jun 11 2007, 08:36 PM~8086523
> *It was sorry to see how you guys had the hop all fucked up with Single pump cars goin against the little four banger trucks competing against each other.It seems that the money was more of an issue to you guys then splitin up the cars an trucks.An you wonder why you didint have more people out there but yet you break off the hommies from LA money $$ for goin to your show.Shit half the clubs at your show  came from all over NOR CAL  so wassup wit that that ?You guys need to go watch some Trucha videos an go learn how to run a hopping contest.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


yeah, the hopping contest was all fucked! we should have made it more clear with all the rules before our show. sorry we couldn't make you happy but, you where not looking to win with 16ins.? no need to check trucha videos we will not have a hopping contest that pays out any money next year. " too many crybabys and someone is alway pist"


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Jun 11 2007, 09:24 PM~8086950
> * someone is alway pist"
> *


Thats true can never make everyone happy :nosad: even though we try :dunno:


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

Better pissed off than pissed on :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70 Custom Coupe_@Jun 11 2007, 09:34 PM~8087043
> *Better pissed off than pissed on :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats true too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Jun 11 2007, 09:24 PM~8086950
> *yeah, the hopping contest was all fucked! we should have made it more clear with all the rules before our show. sorry we couldn't make you happy but, you where not looking to win with 16ins.? no need to check trucha videos we will not have a hopping contest that pays out any money next year. " too many crybabys and someone is alway pist"
> *


Well I guess we will see you at the Lolystics show wiyh your hopper looking forward to hop agains you with my 16 inches


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Jun 11 2007, 09:44 PM~8087109
> *Well I guess we will see you at the Lolystics show wiyh your hopper looking forward to hop agains you with my 16 inches
> *


i'm double and an el-co, my 16 ins. are for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

First of all, the show was a good turn out took the wife and the kids they had a good time... :thumbsup: Didn't even mind paying at the entrance. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Jun 10 2007, 10:09 PM~8079840
> *   We would like to thank all of the car clubs that came out to support our show this year, also we would to thank all of our vendors,102.5, step one dancers, midnight players and ALL OF OUR DEVOTION TEAM THAT MADE IT HAPPEN  ..
> 
> It is very sad to see that some sacramento car clubs did not come out to support
> in our own backyard, but like the game saids " too many crybabys and someone is alway pist"*



Damn Bro, LOL you crack me up. 
Maybe you should do things the right way and they way you promoted it  


Anyways, I had a good time. And i will be there next year. :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Jun 11 2007, 08:24 PM~8086950
> *yeah, the hopping contest was all fucked! we should have made it more clear with all the rules before our show. sorry we couldn't make you happy but, you where not looking to win with 16ins.? no need to check trucha videos we will not have a hopping contest that pays out any money next year. " too many crybabys and someone is alway pist"
> *



*Dude , 
The only thing that was 16inches was the bulge that my zipper was wrestling with!! * :nicoderm: 

*You must have short term memory , The crowd was cheering when the Monte hit 30"*
:worship: :worship:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by untouchables_@Jun 11 2007, 08:36 PM~8086523
> *It was sorry to see how you guys had the hop all fucked up with Single pump cars goin against the little four banger trucks competing against each other.It seems that the money was more of an issue to you guys then splitin up the cars an trucks.An you wonder why you didint have more people out there but yet you break off the hommies from LA money $$ for goin to your show.Shit half the clubs at your show  came from all over NOR CAL  so wassup wit that that ?You guys need to go watch some Trucha videos an go learn how to run a hopping contest.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


rules were made and posted months ago, if you have a problem you should have posted them before the show. cars and trucks compete in the same class at the streetlow shows and no one complains. i give Devotions props for puttin up such a high payout for the hop its twice as much as most street low shows payout and way more than all other club shows in this area... If you can do it better and make everyone happy id love to see you try


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Jun 11 2007, 10:11 PM~8087331
> *Dude ,
> The only thing that was 16inches was the bulge that my zipper was wrestling with!!   :nicoderm:
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I saw your Monte :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Any_Gueys_@Jun 11 2007, 10:06 PM~8087275
> *First of all, the show was a good turn out took the wife and the kids they had a good time... :thumbsup: Didn't even mind paying at the entrance. :biggrin:
> :uh:  If it was okay why are you crying about it, you should appreciate the support you got. my .02.
> Damn Bro, LOL you crack me up.
> ...


thanks for your support, we'll see you next year.


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Jun 11 2007, 10:01 PM~8087241
> *i'm double and an el-co, my 16 ins. are for sure. :biggrin:
> *


Well Since I never seen anyone from your club hoppin I cant say that you 16 for sure


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER+Apr 7 2007, 10:10 AM~7637631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it does say, 3 makes a class. :0 
To bad they didn't let hoppers register late like they where letting cars for the show. Maybe they didn't have the cash payout for the hop covered :dunno: 

No complaints on my end :biggrin: had a great time, besides this fuken sun burn :angry:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

WEREN'T THE RULES POSTED UP BEFORE? WHO DID HOOKED-ON-PHONICS NOT WORK FOR?

IF YOU ARE IN IT TO WIN THAN USE YOUR HEAD AND BUILD A SINGLE PUMP TRUCK LIKE THE REST OF THE MOFO'S THAT ARE CLEANING UP THE SINGLE PUMP CATEGORY AT SMALL SHOWS!!

YOU KNOW, I KNOW SHIT BURNS OUT AND BREAKS DURING A HOP CONTEST AND IT COST MONEY TO FIX BUT WHATEVER HAPPENED TO HOPPING FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS AND TO BE KING OF THE STREETS OR REP YOUR HOMETOWN. IT'S SAD WHEN FOOLS FROM DOWN SOUTH COME UP NORTH AND CLOWN IN OUR OWN BACK YARD!! :nono:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

props to devotions for a good show. the hop could have used a few more doubles and radicals but that wasn't their fault. they posted rules and had the prize money ready to go. 

whenever you have a hop with a payout like this you know that hoppers from all over are gonna show. props to the guys from orange county for makin the trip and bringing a hopper for each class.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jun 11 2007, 10:50 PM~8087570
> *props to devotions for a good show. the hop could have used a few more doubles and radicals but that wasn't their fault. they posted rules and had the prize money ready to go.
> 
> whenever you have a hop with a payout like this you know that hoppers from all over are gonna show. props to the guys from orange county for makin the trip and bringing a hopper for each class.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 11 2007, 09:46 AM~8081833
> *Thanks
> my fore head is burnt like a mutha fucker and i got racoon eyes :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks to Devotions for a good show. Wish the hop would have turned out better.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 11 2007, 11:48 PM~8087825
> *Thanks to Devotions for a good show. Wish the hop would have turned out better. *


Lot of people said they were gonna show, then day of show nowhere to be seen. It's all good. Saw it was crackin a william land park after the show, cops got there quick though cause I couldn't even get to where everone was at, it was all blocked off. So was entrance to miller.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

we had a good time -i am really glad you guys kept it family orientated -especially for the people who brought there families -like me-


shows are always hard -you cant please everyone-i heard you guys used judges that you haave never used before-my opinion they didnt do a good job---alot of trophys were left maybe some of the other cars should have got something---but i aint mad my best trunk plaque was took :biggrin: ---but i am cool cause i took best euro and i have a 64 :roflmao: :roflmao: ---seriously i Love it and i will be back next year for sure


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

WHEN IT COMES TO A HOP U WILL ALLWAYS HAVE CRYBABYS THEN WHEN U DONT HAVE ONE NEXT YEAR THEY WILL BITCH I SAY FUCKEM STAY HOME THEN
WE HAD A GUY HOP HIS CAR AT OUR SHOW AND BUCKLE HIS QUARTER PANEL AND BITCH AND SPRED IT ALL OVER LIL CAUSE THE PAYOUT WASN'T ENOUGH WE TOLD HIM IF YOUR IN IT TO MAKE A LIVING AT IT AND NOT FOR FUN OR BRAGGING RIGHTS STAY THE FUCK HOME :twak:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by untouchables_@Jun 11 2007, 07:36 PM~8086523
> *It was sorry to see how you guys had the hop all fucked up with Single pump cars goin against the little four banger trucks competing against each other.It seems that the money was more of an issue to you guys then splitin up the cars an trucks.An you wonder why you didint have more people out there but yet you break off the hommies from LA money $$ for goin to your show.Shit half the clubs at your show  came from all over NOR CAL  so wassup wit that that ?You guys need to go watch some Trucha videos an go learn how to run a hopping contest.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 11 2007, 10:48 PM~8087825
> *Thanks to Devotions for a good show. Wish the hop would have turned out better.
> *


SUP BIG RAJ,WE TRIED TO DO WHAT WE COULD.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Jun 12 2007, 07:16 AM~8088542
> *SUP BIG RAJ,WE TRIED TO DO WHAT WE COULD.
> *


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 11 2007, 08:43 PM~8086570
> *I had to, my homeboy lives around the corner  @ 44 ave. he talks about you
> guyz alwayz bbq'in almost every weekend with your rides parked on 47th
> with blvd image placas.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 11 2007, 09:13 PM~8087335
> *rules were made and posted months ago, if you have a problem you should have posted them before the show. cars and trucks compete in the same class at the streetlow shows and no one complains. i give Devotions props for puttin up such a high payout for the hop its twice as much as most street low shows payout and way more than all other club shows in this area... If you can do it better and make everyone happy id love to see you try
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: first off we had the money so lets get that right second we have to remember we are a small club we do the SHOW FOR SAC and for everyone all over cali to come and enjoy and all of the neighoboring states. Third no are club does not have a hopper yet but we are working on that and i dont know of anyone winning a cash prize for hitting 16in and if the did god bless so if you think you can do a better show then do it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and if can can do it with no compliants then maybe we might :worship: you till then i really dont care to hear it


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

TO ROBERTO ESTE I WANNA SAY THANKS FOR HAVING MY WIFE AND DAUGHTER AT YOUR SHOW THAT'S WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT UNITY WITHIN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND IF YOU OR ANY OF YOUR MEMBERS ARE EVER OUT IN TEJAS MY NAME IS JOE MY NUMBER IS ON MY SIGNATURE .
PROPHECY DE TEJAS C.T.B. CLUB


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

16 inches... man you guys act like no hopper has a bad day... i seen that monte hit close to 50 single pump you can see it on his avatar... 
that 66 was hittin back bumper before they took it out there a night before... fried a couple of silenoids so lowered the voltage, and still took it out there not givin a fuck...
even the red mazda was hittin 66inches a week before and hit 60 61 on this one...


hoppers arent perfect yall should know, you really think a car is gonna show up there hittin only 16 inches... unless he's shit broke in the ring i beleive it.. or unless he's a neewbie but not some one who's been in to this hoppin shit for years



yall gotta be realistic... 


as far as the trucks competin is koo... but i also think if 3 trucks would of showed up, that would of made their own class right??


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

All this has me thinking that maybe there are too many people out there for the money. I build a car to be driven and I know I will get beat at shows but you never know. The wife's car may only hit 26 inches but that is pretty respectable for a car that drives to every show it gets entered in and that was backyard built by me. We only do it to entertain the crowd. If all other cars were to break and we ended up hitting the top mark, then it just made our day a little better. I am sorry we didn't make it this year but we hope to be out there next year for the show part and if we are allowed to, we will even pull the car into the pit because the cars I build can do that. And then we will drive it home. As far as trucks competing with cars, oh well, the categories that were posted earlier didn't say single, double, single truck, double truck, and so on. 
The categories were single, double, and radical. When I first started hopping cars, I was a little competitive but I don't do that anymore. I am there for fun. Isn't that what lowriding is all about? :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 12 2007, 12:17 PM~8090240
> *All this has me thinking that maybe there are too many people out there for the money. I build a car to be driven and I know I will get beat at shows but you never know. The wife's car may only hit 26 inches but that is pretty respectable for a car that drives to every show it gets entered in and that was backyard built by me. We only do it to entertain the crowd. If all other cars were to break and we ended up hitting the top mark, then it just made our day a little better. I am sorry we didn't make it this year but we hope to be out there next year for the show part and if we are allowed to, we will even pull the car into the pit because the cars I build can do that. And then we will drive it home. As far as trucks competing with cars, oh well, the categories that were posted earlier didn't say single, double, single truck, double truck, and so on.
> The categories were single, double, and radical. When I first started hopping cars, I was a little competitive but I don't do that anymore. I am there for fun. Isn't that what lowriding is all about?  :biggrin:
> *



Well said rob


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 12 2007, 11:17 AM~8090240
> *All this has me thinking that maybe there are too many people out there for the money. I build a car to be driven and I know I will get beat at shows but you never know. The wife's car may only hit 26 inches but that is pretty respectable for a car that drives to every show it gets entered in and that was backyard built by me. We only do it to entertain the crowd. If all other cars were to break and we ended up hitting the top mark, then it just made our day a little better. I am sorry we didn't make it this year but we hope to be out there next year for the show part and if we are allowed to, we will even pull the car into the pit because the cars I build can do that. And then we will drive it home. As far as trucks competing with cars, oh well, the categories that were posted earlier didn't say single, double, single truck, double truck, and so on.
> The categories were single, double, and radical. When I first started hopping cars, I was a little competitive but I don't do that anymore. I am there for fun. Isn't that what lowriding is all about?  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM IN IT FOR.FUN AND HAVING MY TWO BOYS FALLOW.LOWRIDING IS A TRADITION AND IS MEANT TO BE PAST DOWN TO THE THE YOUNG ONES.GOOD LOOKING HOMIE WELL SAID..


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jun 12 2007, 10:23 AM~8089927
> *  TO ROBERTO ESTE I WANNA SAY THANKS FOR HAVING  MY WIFE AND DAUGHTER AT YOUR SHOW THAT'S WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT  UNITY WITHIN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY  AND IF YOU OR ANY OF YOUR MEMBERS ARE EVER  OUT IN TEJAS HERE'S MY # 830-990-0213 GIVE ME A CALL. MY NAME IS JOE .
> PROPHECY DE TEJAS C.T.B. CLUB
> *


HEY BRO THIS AINT ROBERTO,BUT ON BEHALF OF THE DEVOTION CAR CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK FOR COMMING TO OUR SHOW AND HAVING A GOOD TIME. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 12 2007, 10:40 AM~8090035
> *16 inches...  man you guys act like no hopper has a bad day...  i seen that monte hit close to 50 single pump you can see it on his avatar...
> that 66 was hittin back bumper before they took it out there a night before... fried a couple of silenoids so lowered the voltage, and still took it out there not givin a fuck...
> even the red mazda was hittin 66inches a week before and hit 60 61 on this one...
> ...


NO DISRESPECT HOMIE ,WE UNDERSTAND HOW SHIT CAN HAPPEN.AND THE MONTE WAS PRETTY HOT BRO.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

SUP MUNDO... WORKIN HARD???? :biggrin: :biggrin: EEERRRRRRRRT BANG... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Jun 12 2007, 12:30 PM~8090650
> *SUP MUNDO... WORKIN HARD???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  EEERRRRRRRRT BANG... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70 Custom Coupe_@Jun 12 2007, 12:34 PM~8090679
> *
> *


ha ha ha ha ha :uh:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70 Custom Coupe_@Jun 12 2007, 12:36 PM~8090688
> *ha ha ha ha ha :uh:
> *


DID YOU GO GET THE RENTAL YET,OR ARE YOU DRIVING THE LO LO TO WORK???


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Jun 12 2007, 12:38 PM~8090700
> *DID YOU GO GET THE RENTAL YET,OR ARE YOU DRIVING THE LO LO TO WORK???
> *


LO LO
:cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 12 2007, 12:17 PM~8090240
> *All this has me thinking that maybe there are too many people out there for the money. I build a car to be driven and I know I will get beat at shows but you never know. The wife's car may only hit 26 inches but that is pretty respectable for a car that drives to every show it gets entered in and that was backyard built by me. We only do it to entertain the crowd. If all other cars were to break and we ended up hitting the top mark, then it just made our day a little better. I am sorry we didn't make it this year but we hope to be out there next year for the show part and if we are allowed to, we will even pull the car into the pit because the cars I build can do that. And then we will drive it home. As far as trucks competing with cars, oh well, the categories that were posted earlier didn't say single, double, single truck, double truck, and so on.
> The categories were single, double, and radical. When I first started hopping cars, I was a little competitive but I don't do that anymore. I am there for fun. Isn't that what lowriding is all about?  :biggrin:
> *



my caddilac is an everyday driver too.. i drive that motha to work.....
i do it for fun too... but also... when you drive your car 2 hours away.... beat it up in the ring... fry some hydro shit... of course its gonna cost money and for what jus for fun right.. cash payout for the hops is allways like 100 to 700 tha most i seen and its not even a guaranteed fact that you gonna win... if we did it for the money you cant predict u gonna win.... some people complain about the money cause they feel cheated... the ones that dont say nothin is because they got that money to spend on goin far and probably live with their mommas you know... 
for example.. it took me 220$ to get my lac to sac to a show.. i come from frisco... i won 200$ at the hop... thats still 20 $ that i had to spend on top of that... if i would of hopped jus for the money why even go right... is for the love i got for this lowridin lyfestyle..... i do it for the love of lowridin and not for money wise.. but no one would mind gettin some of their money back from takin the car up there in the first place anyway.... no one would mind at all even you.

fun its all it is.. lowridin is a lyfestyle... it does get expensive but no one would mind gettin some cash back for their hard work


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RIGHT ON BRO.....


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice Show Devotion now lets get ready for the next one!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :banghead:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: lowriding is a way of life it was strated for fun and enjoyment my family enjoys it if you are in it for the money then stay with the big shows and we do know sh.....t happens i have hydros and im always having probleums some days they work and others they dont they cost me money on a constant basis so trust homie i know thats why i chose niot to hop mine in competion because i cant afford the constant repairs SO THAT IS WHY I SAY I DO IT FOR FUN AND A HOBBIE


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT ENJOYED THE SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR AND THERE WONT BE A HOP SINCE WE DONT KNOW WHAT WE ARE DOING BUT THE SHOW WILL GO ON


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

COOL SHOW BUT HOT WEATHER  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.!


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin: THANKS BRO


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

ok where do i start?????well i guess ill start with people asking why the cadi from hi-low did not hop at the show.at first there was enough double pumps 2 make it a class 3.then all a sudden some of them moved out the class to radical.so they told us to find one more car way after 12:00.an just before it was time to start the double pump we did.but then there was another problem they started to say they had to be in a class before 12:00 when they just told us to find one more car.but still if that was a rule that you had to be in a class before noon then why were other cars allowed to switch classes way past noon??????but after listening to all that everyone had to say it comes down to this..the prize money was not there an one certain person was not trying to pay out the money cause he did not have it from the start.to further prove it they wanted us to do it for free.when i said no they offered a $250 instead of the $700.but i was lied too an sent in a circle instead of him just saying sorry bro but we dont have the money like i said.if i was told that it would have been a better out come.so bottom line coming straight out the hop pit an not the crowd is that the money was never there.an to make it more clear who this is towards you had the balls to tell me that how are you going to pay out with only three cars entering in double pump.well thats something you should have thought of before you advertise your pay out instead of waiting for 20 hoppers to enter to cover your ass.an to my boys in devotions this is not too you its mainly towards one person in your club.


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jun 12 2007, 08:59 AM~8089085
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:the prize money was not there an one certain person was not trying to pay out the money cause he did not have it from the start.to further prove it they wanted us to do it for free.when i said no they offered a $250 instead of the $700.but i was lied too an sent in a circle instead of him just saying sorry bro but we dont have the money like i said.if i was told that it would have been a better out come.so bottom line coming straight out the hop pit an not the crowd is that the money was never there.an to make it more clear who this is towards you had the balls to tell me that how are you going to pay out with only three cars entering in double pump.well thats something you should have thought of before you advertise your pay out instead of waiting for 20 hoppers to enter to cover your ass.an to my boys in devotions this is not too you its mainly towards one person in your club.
> *



I just want to say sorry that my $8 that i paid for entry for me and my family did not help out for the hop.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jun 12 2007, 07:59 AM~8089085
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm: first off we had the money so lets get that right second we have to remember we are a small club we do the SHOW FOR SAC and for everyone all over cali to come and enjoy and all of the neighoboring states. Third no are club does not have a hopper yet but we are working on that and i dont know of anyone winning a cash prize for hitting 16in and if the did god bless so if you think you can do a better show then do it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: and if can can do it with no compliants then maybe we might  :worship: you till then i really dont care to hear it
> *


*Dude,
Your first two points are noted. But your third " Hitting 16 inches " gets me !!
See for yourself the Monte hit 29" / 30" and the crowd loved it. 
I bet you heard that *.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Any_Gueys_@Jun 12 2007, 05:11 PM~8092603
> *I just want to say sorry that my $8 that i paid for entry for me and my family did not help out for the hop.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA :dunno:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 12 2007, 06:58 PM~8092952
> *DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA :dunno:
> *


  *X2*


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

THE JUDGES DIDN'T KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING :twak: I apreciate hector for tryng to make things right,and YES IT IS HARD TO MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY BUT WHEN YOU HAVE A TRUCK WIN BEST OF SHOW AT A LOWRIDER SHOW, IT BETTER BE PUNCH 84, :cheesy I"m sure most everybody will agree with me that brandywine red convertible 62 impala was the best car there, and please no drama I'm sure everybody thinks his,car is the best but c"mmon you gotta admit :biggrin: :biggrin:, I HAVE NO IDEA WERE YOU GOT THOSE GUYS FROM{THE JUDGES}BUT THEY REALLY FUCK THINGS UP!!!!!!plain and simple they were at the wrong show :angry: :angry: :cheesy: and no, I don't think I can be a judge, thats why I DON'T DO THINGS THAT I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: BUT HEY IS ALL GOOD I LOVE YOU GUYS, I KNOW IT IS NOT YOUR FOULT AND HOPFULLY NEXT YEAR YOU CHOOSE BETTER, CAUSE WE LOCAL CARS, CAR CLUBS, MUST SUPPORT EACH OTHER AND GIVE FEEDBACK IN A WAY THAT MUST NOT DISRESPECT ANYBODY :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: ......PEACE  

















I"M STILL PISST OFF THE JUDGES DO :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 12 2007, 06:58 PM~8092952
> *DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA :dunno:
> *


  thanks for your support, we will be coming to support your show in yuba city.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 12 2007, 07:19 PM~8093093
> * THE JUDGES DIDN'T KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING :twak: I apreciate hector for tryng to make things right,and YES IT IS HARD TO MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY BUT WHEN YOU HAVE A  TRUCK WIN BEST OF SHOW AT A LOWRIDER SHOW, IT BETTER BE PUNCH 84, :cheesy I"m sure most everybody will agree with me that brandywine red convertible 62 impala was the best car there, and please no drama I'm sure everybody thinks his,car is the best but c"mmon you gotta admit :biggrin:  :biggrin:, I HAVE NO IDEA WERE YOU GOT THOSE GUYS FROM{THE JUDGES}BUT THEY REALLY FUCK THINGS UP!!!!!!plain and simple they were at the wrong show :angry:  :angry:  :cheesy: and no, I don't think I can be a judge, thats why I DON'T DO THINGS THAT I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: BUT HEY IS ALL GOOD I LOVE YOU GUYS, I KNOW IT IS NOT YOUR FOULT AND HOPFULLY NEXT YEAR YOU CHOOSE BETTER, CAUSE WE LOCAL CARS, CAR CLUBS, MUST SUPPORT EACH OTHER AND GIVE FEEDBACK IN A WAY THAT MUST NOT DISRESPECT ANYBODY :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ......PEACE
> I"M STILL PISST OFF THE JUDGES DO :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure those judges will never be used again :nosad: And I agree with supporting the hometown local shows, local car clubs, and local solo riders for sure :yes: :yes:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

Still to come can't wait :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 12 2007, 07:19 PM~8093093
> * THE JUDGES DIDN'T KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING :twak: I apreciate hector for tryng to make things right,and YES IT IS HARD TO MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY BUT WHEN YOU HAVE A  TRUCK WIN BEST OF SHOW AT A LOWRIDER SHOW, IT BETTER BE PUNCH 84, :cheesy I"m sure most everybody will agree with me that brandywine red convertible 62 impala was the best car there, and please no drama I'm sure everybody thinks his,car is the best but c"mmon you gotta admit :biggrin:  :biggrin:, I HAVE NO IDEA WERE YOU GOT THOSE GUYS FROM{THE JUDGES}BUT THEY REALLY FUCK THINGS UP!!!!!!plain and simple they were at the wrong show :angry:  :angry:  :cheesy: and no, I don't think I can be a judge, thats why I DON'T DO THINGS THAT I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: BUT HEY IS ALL GOOD I LOVE YOU GUYS, I KNOW IT IS NOT YOUR FOULT AND HOPFULLY NEXT YEAR YOU CHOOSE BETTER, CAUSE WE LOCAL CARS, CAR CLUBS, MUST SUPPORT EACH OTHER AND GIVE FEEDBACK IN A WAY THAT MUST NOT DISRESPECT ANYBODY :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ......PEACE
> I"M STILL PISST OFF THE JUDGES DO :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I know what you are saying and we did make a big mistake on our judgement when hiring the judges! we will not be using them next year! thanks for your input :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 9165-SS, singlegate

 Sup FEARNONE didn't see you at the show. What you been up to?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 12 2007, 01:48 PM~8090758
> *
> my caddilac is an everyday driver too.. i drive that motha to work.....
> i do it for fun too... but also... when you drive your car 2 hours away.... beat it up in the ring... fry some hydro shit...  of course its gonna cost money and for what jus for fun right..  cash payout for the hops is allways like 100 to 700 tha most i seen and its not even a guaranteed fact that you gonna win...  if we did it for the money you cant predict u gonna win....  some people complain about the money cause they feel cheated... the ones that dont say nothin is because they got that money to spend on goin far and probably live with their mommas you know...
> ...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Jun 12 2007, 02:50 PM~8090409
> *HEY BRO THIS AINT ROBERTO,BUT ON BEHALF OF THE DEVOTION CAR CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK  FOR COMMING TO OUR SHOW AND HAVING A GOOD TIME. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Appriciate it homie i put my name and number out there cause a certain individual sent my rucca a msg asking for her # cause according to him (roberto)wanted to thank her personally for being at the show. i won't mention any names. i know he will read this eventually it's all good .i have trust in my rucca that's why i let her attend shows alone with my daughter.
and if we are out in the sacramento erea next year we will be at Devotions show again .</span>



<span style=\'color:green\'>I just got off the phone with roberto he's kool people and Prophecy will deff. support Devotions at their show next year god willing.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 12 2007, 07:19 PM~8093093
> * THE JUDGES DIDN'T KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING :twak: I apreciate hector for tryng to make things right,and YES IT IS HARD TO MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY BUT WHEN YOU HAVE A  TRUCK WIN BEST OF SHOW AT A LOWRIDER SHOW, IT BETTER BE PUNCH 84, :cheesy I"m sure most everybody will agree with me that brandywine red convertible 62 impala was the best car there, and please no drama I'm sure everybody thinks his,car is the best but c"mmon you gotta admit :biggrin:  :biggrin:, I HAVE NO IDEA WERE YOU GOT THOSE GUYS FROM{THE JUDGES}BUT THEY REALLY FUCK THINGS UP!!!!!!plain and simple they were at the wrong show :angry:  :angry:  :cheesy: and no, I don't think I can be a judge, thats why I DON'T DO THINGS THAT I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: BUT HEY IS ALL GOOD I LOVE YOU GUYS, I KNOW IT IS NOT YOUR FOULT AND HOPFULLY NEXT YEAR YOU CHOOSE BETTER, CAUSE WE LOCAL CARS, CAR CLUBS, MUST SUPPORT EACH OTHER AND GIVE FEEDBACK IN A WAY THAT MUST NOT DISRESPECT ANYBODY :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ......PEACE
> I"M STILL PISST OFF THE JUDGES DO :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


well said we do need to support each other but a chopped car is not a convertable :cheesy:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

On behalf of The Devotion Staff I wanted to thank all of our sponsors that have supported us for over 10 yrs. Special thanks goes out to the crew from KSFM 102.5 for comming out to the show & helping us promote this event live on the air. We would also like to thank D J Charlie Ramos for helping us keep the crowd entertained. To our MC Henry"Locs" Gomez great job. To all the Car Clubs & solo riders in attendance I can't thank you guys enough. Some how it doesn't feel like it's been 10 years already, how time flies when your having so much fun. One important thing that we have always wanted to provided to our public is a family friendly orientated show. And I believe we have accomplished this. To all of the families of our members thank you for all your hard work, dedication & support. With out you this events could never be as successful as they are. As I said in front of the crowd at the end of the show if you support us again we will bring you another great show. I will take all of your comments in serious consideration to make our next event bigger & better. Until next year we'll see you at all of your events as well. 


Hector Trevino
Devotion Vice-President


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

From what I"ve seen alot of people have or are giving their opinion on the show . I was not there but Socios was and that's all that matters. Devotions works really hard 2 have shows for the people and the Lowriders of Sacramento and the surrounding areas. Theres been alot of rumors being spread that SOCIOS was not in full force 4 whatever reasons .So I'll be the 1 to tell you that there was many shows that day and our club was spread out. We try 2 support all the Local shows . Our other Chapters support there own. So if any one got the wrong Idea thinking that our club was going 2 pick sides and just favor 1 show that wasn't our intentions. Much props 2 Devotion"s 4 putting it down in Sacramento 4 10 years. I know it's not easy putting on a show . So if any clubs out there wanting 2 do a show Remember it's not easy


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jun 12 2007, 08:22 PM~8093539
> *well said we do need to support each other but a chopped car is not a convertable  :cheesy:
> *


Was that the chop top caddie that took first place in convertible 69 and below? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 12 2007, 11:40 AM~8090035
> *16 inches...  man you guys act like no hopper has a bad day...  i seen that monte hit close to 50 single pump you can see it on his avatar...
> that 66 was hittin back bumper before they took it out there a night before... fried a couple of silenoids so lowered the voltage, and still took it out there not givin a fuck...
> even the red mazda was hittin 66inches a week before and hit 60 61 on this one...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Jun 12 2007, 10:47 PM~8094470
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Jun 12 2007, 10:47 PM~8094470
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


feel me?? :nicoderm: :wave: i see you homie


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 12 2007, 10:19 PM~8094349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jun 12 2007, 10:46 PM~8094464
> *Was that the chop top caddie that took first place in convertible 69 and below? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I think thats what they're talking about


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Jun 12 2007, 10:58 PM~8094531
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


u guys should participate on the tournaments!!


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 12 2007, 07:19 PM~8093093
> * THE JUDGES DIDN'T KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING :twak: I apreciate hector for tryng to make things right,and YES IT IS HARD TO MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY BUT WHEN YOU HAVE A  TRUCK WIN BEST OF SHOW AT A LOWRIDER SHOW, IT BETTER BE PUNCH 84, :cheesy I"m sure most everybody will agree with me that brandywine red convertible 62 impala was the best car there, and please no drama I'm sure everybody thinks his,car is the best but c"mmon you gotta admit :biggrin:  :biggrin:, I HAVE NO IDEA WERE YOU GOT THOSE GUYS FROM{THE JUDGES}BUT THEY REALLY FUCK THINGS UP!!!!!!plain and simple they were at the wrong show :angry:  :angry:  :cheesy: and no, I don't think I can be a judge, thats why I DON'T DO THINGS THAT I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: BUT HEY IS ALL GOOD I LOVE YOU GUYS, I KNOW IT IS NOT YOUR FOULT AND HOPFULLY NEXT YEAR YOU CHOOSE BETTER, CAUSE WE LOCAL CARS, CAR CLUBS, MUST SUPPORT EACH OTHER AND GIVE FEEDBACK IN A WAY THAT MUST NOT DISRESPECT ANYBODY :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ......PEACE
> I"M STILL PISST OFF THE JUDGES DO :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 12 2007, 07:19 PM~8093093
> * THE JUDGES DIDN'T KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING :twak: I apreciate hector for tryng to make things right,and YES IT IS HARD TO MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY BUT WHEN YOU HAVE A  TRUCK WIN BEST OF SHOW AT A LOWRIDER SHOW, IT BETTER BE PUNCH 84, :cheesy I"m sure most everybody will agree with me that brandywine red convertible 62 impala was the best car there, and please no drama I'm sure everybody thinks his,car is the best but c"mmon you gotta admit :biggrin:  :biggrin:, I HAVE NO IDEA WERE YOU GOT THOSE GUYS FROM{THE JUDGES}BUT THEY REALLY FUCK THINGS UP!!!!!!plain and simple they were at the wrong show :angry:  :angry:  :cheesy: and no, I don't think I can be a judge, thats why I DON'T DO THINGS THAT I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: BUT HEY IS ALL GOOD I LOVE YOU GUYS, I KNOW IT IS NOT YOUR FOULT AND HOPFULLY NEXT YEAR YOU CHOOSE BETTER, CAUSE WE LOCAL CARS, CAR CLUBS, MUST SUPPORT EACH OTHER AND GIVE FEEDBACK IN A WAY THAT MUST NOT DISRESPECT ANYBODY :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ......PEACE
> I"M STILL PISST OFF THE JUDGES DO :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


hey i got the best of show trophie with my 61 drop from the lo*lystics.after checking the over all points i really had the most of anyone.but hey if they find that wrong they can have it back an give it to who ever they think had more points than me.i have know problem with that.just cause i dont set my car all up with a display anymore not many people realize my under carriage is gold now an my trunk is all done now.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Jun 12 2007, 07:35 PM~8093186
> *I know what you are saying and we did make a big mistake on our judgement when hiring the judges! we will not be using them next year! thanks for your input :biggrin:
> *


Shoulda called me.....LOL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jun 13 2007, 12:21 AM~8094845
> *hey i got the best of show trophie with my 61 drop from the lo*lystics.after checking the over all points i really had the most of anyone.but hey if they find that wrong they can have it back an give it to who ever they think had more points than me.i have know problem with that.just cause i dont set my car all up with a display anymore  not many people realize my under carriage is gold now an my trunk is all done now.
> *


So who got Best of Show???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(devotion83 @ Jun 12 2007, 08:59 AM) 
first off we had the money so lets get that right second we have to remember we are a small club we do the SHOW FOR SAC and for everyone all over cali to come and enjoy and all of the neighoboring states. Third no are club does not have a hopper yet but we are working on that and i dont know of anyone winning a cash prize for hitting 16in and if the did god bless so if you think you can do a better show then do it and if can can do it with no compliants then maybe we might you till then i really dont care to hear it
to this comment sorry to tell you but the money was not there an it was said straight out to us by people throwing the show. so dont let who ever told you that lie tell you anymore.an i have know idea about the 16inches but if that was the highest hop for that class they should get paid anyways.an yes the lo*lystics are throughing a show that will not have any compliants like this day did an let me tell you why.in all the hop classes it dont matter if only 1 or 2 show up per class the winner will get paid even if 1 car brakes down an the other only hopps only 2 inches it dont matter.everyone has a bad day an we will not hold that against any hopper.if we say were paying an certain amount thats what we are paying.its up to $2000 right now but we are looking to move it up to 3 or 4 thousand because we want a good show an we personally know what it costs to hop an maintain a hopper


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 13 2007, 12:34 AM~8094875
> *So who got Best of Show???? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i did bro with the 61 drop from the lo*lystics.after looking at the points on the points list i had the most out of any car there that day.lucky me cause i have not put a full displayed in along time an cause of that i dont win best of show anymore.but i did hear a new truck was going to get best of show but they did not announce it cause alot of the devotion members did not like that decision.an they went with the normal point system instead. :nicoderm:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jun 13 2007, 01:12 AM~8094932
> *i did bro with the 61 drop from the lo*lystics.after looking at the points on the points list i had the most out of any car there that day.lucky me cause i have not put a full displayed in along time an cause of that i dont win best of show anymore.but i did hear a new truck was going to get best of show but they did not announce it cause alot of the devotion members did not like that decision.an they went with the normal point system instead. :nicoderm:
> *


I know your ride is clean....(I judged it at the SocioS show)!!! Plus, it's one of my favorite rides of all time. Props on the Best of Show, well desreved. Also, when you fighting in the Sac area again?? PM me with the details.


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

HEY GUYS IT'S EASY TO BE MONDAY MORNING QUATERBACKS AND POINT OUT EVERYTHING THAT WAS WRONG AT THIS SHOW, BUT LET'S ALSO LOOK AT THE POINT THAT IT WAS A NICE FAMILY SHOW AT A NICE LOCATION THAT PROVIDED SHADE ON A HOT DAY WERE FOR THE MOST PART EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME.

DEVOTIONS DID A GREAT JOB THROWING THIS SHOW AND I GIVE THEM PROPS FOR DOING IT 10 YEARS AS A SMALL CLUB.

LOLYSTICS I IT LOOKS LIKE YOU HAVE IT TOGETHER FOR YOUR SHOW IN SEPT. AND BELIEVE ME IT SOUNDS LIKES IT GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK BUT NEVER SAY NEVER OR SPIT INTO THE WIND CUZ THAT SHIT COMES RIGHT BACK AT YOU.

EVERYONE NEEDS TO GO BACK TO ATTENDING SHOWS FOR THE LOVE AND COMRADARY OF LOWRIDING STOP ALL THE BULL SHIT POLITICS AMONGST CAR CLUBS! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 12 2007, 09:29 PM~8094048
> *From what I"ve seen alot of people have or are giving their opinion on the show . I was not there but Socios was and that's all that matters. Devotions works really hard 2 have shows for the people and the Lowriders of Sacramento and the surrounding areas. Theres been alot of rumors being spread that SOCIOS was not in full force 4 whatever reasons .So I'll be the 1 to tell you that there was many shows that day  and our club was spread out. We try 2 support all the Local shows . Our other Chapters support there own. So  if any one got the wrong Idea thinking that our club was going 2 pick sides and just favor 1 show that wasn't our intentions. Much props 2 Devotion"s 4 putting it down in Sacramento 4 10 years. I know it's not easy putting on a show . So if any clubs out there wanting 2 do a show Remember it's not easy
> *


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Jun 13 2007, 07:04 AM~8095466
> *HEY GUYS IT'S EASY TO BE MONDAY MORNING QUATERBACKS AND POINT OUT EVERYTHING THAT WAS WRONG AT THIS SHOW, BUT LET'S ALSO LOOK AT THE POINT THAT IT WAS A NICE FAMILY SHOW AT A NICE LOCATION THAT PROVIDED SHADE ON A HOT DAY WERE FOR THE MOST PART EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME.
> 
> DEVOTIONS DID A GREAT JOB THROWING THIS SHOW AND I GIVE THEM PROPS FOR DOING IT 10 YEARS AS A SMALL CLUB.
> ...


  you are right! we sometime get so cought up in the politics,we forget why we do it. IT ALL FOR FUN.


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 13 2007, 12:30 AM~8094863
> *Shoulda called me.....LOL!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we will look into that. can i get your number and i will bring it up at our next meeting next week. thanks hommie


----------



## lowlow916916 (Jun 13, 2007)

This is to all the homies out there hating on a sacramento club that from I understand is was their 10th show. How many small car clubs from sacramento out there can say they are hosting their 10th annual show? And yes everyone can say we will do it better but when you are in that situation it does not always work out. For the club that is throwing their first show good luck and hopefully you won't have so many haters on this site the next day downgrading what you have worked so hard for. From what I have read on this forum the majority of you guys are upset about a hop contest that really should be for bragging rights not for the money. When you hop in the streets it’s for free and it's for bragging rights..... It will cost you more money to be out at a show to hop your car than what the prize is worth. We just need to remember it's for the love of lowriding not for the politics. It you want politics go run for office or go to prison you find lots of politics in those places.


----------



## lowlow916916 (Jun 13, 2007)

This is to all the homies out there hating on a sacramento club that from I understand it was their 10th show. How many small car clubs from sacramento can say they are hosting their 10th annual show? And yes everyone can say we will do it better but when you are in that situation it does not always work out. For the club that is throwing their first show good luck and hopefully you won't have so many haters on this site the next day downgrading what you have worked so hard for. From what I have read on this forum the majority of you guys are upset about a hop contest that really should be for bragging rights not for the money. When you hop in the streets it’s for free and it's for bragging rights..... It will cost you more money to be out at a show to hop your car than what the prize is worth. We just need to remember it's for the love of lowriding not for the politics. It you want politics go run for office or go to prison you find lots of politics in those places.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow916916_@Jun 13 2007, 09:47 AM~8096483
> *This is to all the homies out there hating on a sacramento club that from I understand it was their 10th show.  How many small car clubs from sacramento can say they are hosting their 10th annual show?  And yes everyone can say we will do it better but when you are in that situation it does not always work out.  For the club that is throwing their first show good luck and hopefully you won't have so many haters on this site the next day downgrading what you have worked so hard for.  From what I have read on this forum the majority of you guys are upset about a hop contest that really should be for bragging rights not for the money. When you hop in the streets it’s for free and it's for bragging rights..... It will cost you more money to be out at a show to hop your car than what the prize is worth. We just need to remember it's for the love of lowriding not for the politics.  It you want politics go run for office or go to prison you find lots of politics in those places.
> *


hey homie in reality.. no body is hatin..
they are jus pointin shit out feel me..
how you guys are gonna say how you spect to win with 16 inches.. did the 16 inch hitter come up to you guys and said "give me my money i won"??? i dont think so..
and like i said before every hopper has a bad day...
judgin.. like home boy said before... how you ganna compare a convertible from a chop top... no body made that up it, happpened...
and how you gonna give best euro to the homie tito with the convertible 64... candied out with chrome undies?? 
ain no body hatin.. wouldnt you say somethin if it was you???
dont get me wrong over all it was a good show... is jus that it was to fuckin hot out there.  also if we were hatin.. or haters i wouldnt show up... no body would of showed up so at your show so you would have no cars... right


----------



## lowlow916916 (Jun 13, 2007)

I am not affilated with any club. I am just a viewer that reads about lowrider shows. So it was not my show I am the person that is looking from the outside looking in. And if it was me hopping a car I would make sure to have read the rules before starting or have the rules explained again before the hop started.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow916916_@Jun 13 2007, 10:27 AM~8096704
> *I am not affilated with any club.  I am just a viewer that reads about lowrider shows.  So it was not my show I am the person that is looking from the outside looking in.  And if it was me hopping a car I would make sure to have read the rules before starting or have the rules explained again before the hop started.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jun 13 2007, 01:12 AM~8094932
> *i did bro with the 61 drop from the lo*lystics.after looking at the points on the points list i had the most out of any car there that day.lucky me cause i have not put a full displayed in along time an cause of that i dont win best of show anymore.but i did hear a new truck was going to get best of show but they did not announce it cause alot of the devotion members did not like that decision.an they went with the normal point system instead. :nicoderm:
> *



:cheesy: I didn't know that I tought I stood there till the end and last I heard it was a late model tuck getting best of show, nothing wrong with that ,but it better be the baddest truck around and I just didn't se it there,like I said before, homeboy hector tried its best to fix the judges fuckups,,shit,,,,,!!! :biggrin: I got 3d place best interest :biggrin: I went home laughfin all the way,,,,, so I'm glad they make things right and tried its best to make everyone happy,,,,,,,WHICH IS A TUFF THING TO DO,,,,I whish the damm judges were to stick around to explain they decicions,,,,,,,,,,but by then they were long gone :0 :cheesy: so its cool,it is not DEVOTIONS foult,,,,,,I don't blame them at all,,,,,,,,I love lowriding and I will support every small,big,cruise,church pic-nic, whatever,if its lowrider I'm there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 13 2007, 10:48 AM~8096862
> *:cheesy: I didn't know that I tought I stood there till the end and last I heard it was a late model tuck getting best of show, nothing wrong with that ,but it better be the baddest truck around and I just didn't se it there,like I said before, homeboy hector tried its best to fix the judges fuckups,,shit,,,,,!!! :biggrin: I got 3d place best interest :biggrin: I went home laughfin all the way,,,,, so I'm glad they make things right and tried its best to make everyone happy,,,,,,,WHICH IS A TUFF THING TO DO,,,,I whish the damm judges were to stick around to explain they decicions,,,,,,,,,,but by then they were long gone :0  :cheesy: so its cool,it is not DEVOTIONS foult,,,,,,I don't blame them at all,,,,,,,,I love lowriding and I will support every small,big,cruise,church pic-nic, whatever,if its lowrider I'm there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  right on


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 12 2007, 09:29 PM~8094048
> *From what I"ve seen alot of people have or are giving their opinion on the show . I was not there but Socios was and that's all that matters. Devotions works really hard 2 have shows for the people and the Lowriders of Sacramento and the surrounding areas. Theres been alot of rumors being spread that SOCIOS was not in full force 4 whatever reasons .So I'll be the 1 to tell you that there was many shows that day  and our club was spread out. We try 2 support all the Local shows . Our other Chapters support there own. So  if any one got the wrong Idea thinking that our club was going 2 pick sides and just favor 1 show that wasn't our intentions. Much props 2 Devotion"s 4 putting it down in Sacramento 4 10 years. I know it's not easy putting on a show . So if any clubs out there wanting 2 do a show Remember it's not easy
> *



x2


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 12 2007, 09:29 PM~8094048
> *From what I"ve seen alot of people have or are giving their opinion on the show . I was not there but Socios was and that's all that matters. Devotions works really hard 2 have shows for the people and the Lowriders of Sacramento and the surrounding areas. Theres been alot of rumors being spread that SOCIOS was not in full force 4 whatever reasons .So I'll be the 1 to tell you that there was many shows that day  and our club was spread out. We try 2 support all the Local shows . Our other Chapters support there own. So  if any one got the wrong Idea thinking that our club was going 2 pick sides and just favor 1 show that wasn't our intentions. Much props 2 Devotion"s 4 putting it down in Sacramento 4 10 years. I know it's not easy putting on a show . So if any clubs out there wanting 2 do a show Remember it's not easy
> *



Speak on it.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

And on a side note....Looks like devotions show turned out good.....good luck on next years show... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 13 2007, 10:15 AM~8096654
> *hey homie  in reality.. no body is hatin..
> they are jus pointin shit out feel me..
> how you guys are gonna say how you spect to win with 16 inches.. did the 16 inch hitter come up to you guys and said "give me my money i won"??? i dont think so..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 13 2007, 09:15 AM~8096654
> *hey homie  in reality.. no body is hatin..
> they are jus pointin shit out feel me..
> how you guys are gonna say how you spect to win with 16 inches.. did the 16 inch hitter come up to you guys and said "give me my money i won"??? i dont think so..
> ...


X2


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@Jun 12 2007, 06:20 PM~8093097
> * thanks for your support, we will be coming to support your show in yuba city.
> *


cool r show is in oroville 1/2 hr south of chico nice new park along the feather river


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

All I know that there was a show in our area and we needed to go and support it so that we can have them around year after year. WE NEED TO SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SHOWS!! Forget all this stuff. I haven't been to all of them but someone from our club will try to always hit them up, car showing or not. We will try to be there for the support. Just my 2 cents :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 13 2007, 06:48 PM~8099749
> *All I know that there was a show in our area and we needed to go and support it so that we can have them around year after year.  WE NEED TO SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SHOWS!!  Forget all this stuff.  I haven't been to all of them but someone from our club will  try to always hit them up, car showing or not. We will try to be there for the support. Just my 2 cents :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

here's a lil video i made from the car hop! enjoy!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s11x_XwsiRQ


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 12 2007, 09:29 PM~8094048
> *From what I"ve seen alot of people have or are giving their opinion on the show . I was not there but Socios was and that's all that matters. Devotions works really hard 2 have shows for the people and the Lowriders of Sacramento and the surrounding areas. Theres been alot of rumors being spread that SOCIOS was not in full force 4 whatever reasons .So I'll be the 1 to tell you that there was many shows that day  and our club was spread out. We try 2 support all the Local shows . Our other Chapters support there own. So  if any one got the wrong Idea thinking that our club was going 2 pick sides and just favor 1 show that wasn't our intentions. Much props 2 Devotion"s 4 putting it down in Sacramento 4 10 years. I know it's not easy putting on a show . So if any clubs out there wanting 2 do a show Remember it's not easy
> *


just to add...

Speaking on behalf of our bike club, we always make it a point to go out and represent to as many shows in our area as we can. Small or big. We usually bring out all our bikes for this show cause its one of the biggest, if not the biggest show in our Sacramento. My trike is in the shop and was supposed to be done along time ago, another member had to work that day, more members went to some of the other shows that same day and another member just didnt have the $$$ to come out. Things didnt work out this year like we would have wanted it to. 

Im glad we were still able to bring out the bikes that we did. I was personally looking forward to this show myself because of the new location. We have been going to this show since Socios started showing. Things just came up this time and didnt work out. Next year will be different.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2007, 07:30 PM~8099968
> *just to add...
> 
> Speaking on behalf of our bike club, we always make it a point to go out and represent to as many shows in our area as we can. Small or big. We usually bring out all our bikes for this show cause its one of the biggest, if not the biggest show in our Sacramento. My trike is in the shop and was supposed to be done along time ago, another member had to work that day, more members went to some of the other shows that same day and another member just didnt have the $$$ to come out. Things didnt work out this year like we would have wanted it to.
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

We had a great time after we got my compas car on the turntable and were able to kick it. Good job Devotions, don't sweat the small stuff see you next year!! uffin:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2007, 07:30 PM~8099968
> *just to add...
> 
> Speaking on behalf of our bike club, we always make it a point to go out and represent to as many shows in our area as we can. Small or big. We usually bring out all our bikes for this show cause its one of the biggest, if not the biggest show in our Sacramento. My trike is in the shop and was supposed to be done along time ago, another member had to work that day, more members went to some of the other shows that same day and another member just didnt have the $$$ to come out. Things didnt work out this year like we would have wanted it to.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: all good I still seen Socios in the house. Matter of fact homeboy wanted to hop his stroller in the hop :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jun 13 2007, 07:42 PM~8100042
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats on the win :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Jun 13 2007, 08:18 PM~8100260
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: all good I still seen Socios in the house. Matter of fact homeboy wanted to hop his stroller in the hop :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats right. 

I had a good time. I talked to Devotion b.c. prez Ceaser for a while too. The place looked packed to me. It was a little hot but the place selling water for $1 was  I took plenty of pics of the bikes. I hope you guys have it at the same location for next year. Looks like Socios b.c. gots some compitition. hno:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=343871


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

look at this pic SocioS in the house


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 14 2007, 01:29 AM~8101827
> *look at this pic SocioS in the house
> 
> 
> ...


nice tits i meen pics I know larry from socios has the best pics of those girls in his truck i seen them myself whats up, post them pics :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 14 2007, 02:29 AM~8101827
> *look at this pic SocioS in the house
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 14 2007, 05:52 AM~8102246
> *nice tits i meen pics I know larry from socios has the best pics of those girls in his truck i seen them myself whats up, post them pics :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I HAVE THE GOOD PIC IF YOU WANT IT I AM SALING THE PIC FOR $59.95 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jun 12 2007, 11:21 PM~8094845
> *hey i got the best of show trophie with my 61 drop from the lo*lystics.after checking the over all points i really had the most of anyone.but hey if they find that wrong they can have it back an give it to who ever they think had more points than me.i have know problem with that.just cause i dont set my car all up with a display anymore  not many people realize my under carriage is gold now an my trunk is all done now.
> *


Don't even trip Phil  Aint no one gonna take shit back.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 14 2007, 02:00 PM~8104983
> *YEAH I HAVE THE GOOD PIC IF YOU WANT IT I AM SALING THE PIC FOR $59.95 :biggrin:
> *


Is ther a club discount


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 14 2007, 05:10 PM~8106175
> *Is ther a club discount
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 14 2007, 02:19 PM~8105105
> *Don't even trip Phil   Aint no one gonna take shit back.
> *


CONGRATS PHIL---DONT GIVE IT BACK YOU DESERVE IT -----






AT LEAST YOU GOT YOURS WHEN I WAS TALKING TO YOU ---MY BEST TRUNK PLAQUE DISAPPEARED ON ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 14 2007, 05:51 PM~8106444
> *CONGRATS PHIL---DONT GIVE  IT BACK YOU DESERVE IT -----
> AT LEAST YOU GOT YOURS WHEN I WAS TALKING TO YOU ---MY BEST TRUNK PLAQUE DISAPPEARED ON ME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sup big Tito, hey maybe one of the euros got it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 14 2007, 04:10 PM~8106175
> *Is ther a club discount
> *


SHIT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:54 PM~8108179
> *Sup big Tito, hey maybe one of the euros got it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it serves me right after i took 1st place euros----oh well


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Jun 13 2007, 07:18 PM~8100269
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: congrats on the win :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank's :biggrin:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

It was a alright show, Could of been better.... 

Pro's it was 2 bucks to get in and there was some nice cars and cheap water and tacos.


CONS
It was hot as fuck
The hop sucked ballz ( what was with all the Hopp applications coming in right before they get in the pit. I was standing right there and they go " WE GOT ANOTHER ONE" WTF its hot as shit, get that crap takin care of later.

No body was hitting shit, except the trucks. the trucks built that shit right for a single pump. A truck weighs less then a impala or monti, so yeah its gonna hit harder.

The break in between single and double/radical, where what 2 cars came out. SHIT WAS WHACK.... People started leaving and then they come on dont leave, we got the double coming. one car, It was my first devotion show. Ill see about it next year. But there was some issue that needed to be handled.


There my 2 cents as a SPECTATOR w/ no CLUB affiliation.


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

:werd: :werd:


----------

